# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DV Members Dream Challenge!

## ~Dreamer~

I thought I'd post this here because I've been having a lot of fun with it recently.
CanisLucidus and I began with a competition to see who could dream of the other first. Lucidity wasn't required, but would obviously help the task along.
This has progressed to an ongoing challenge to see who can have the most dreams involving the other person.
For the sake of offering a specific challenge here, let's say a month is the deadline.


*MONTHLY CHALLENGE:*

*Team up with a DV member of your choice for the month.* You can come prepared with a partner, or express your interest here if you're looking for a rival (perhaps mention your current LD frequency, so contestants can choose someone of a similar skill level.)

The person with the most points at the end of the month wins!

*-* *Meet/summon your chosen DV member in a lucid dream * [+3 pts]

*- Have your partner feature in a non-lucid dream * [+1 pt]

*- Be the first to dream of your partner, whether lucid or non-lucid * [+1 pt]


_Rules:_

o Dreams must be recalled and posted to count - at least as a summary in this thread, and preferably in your DJ with a link posted here.

o Some form of interaction with the DV member is required for the dream to count _(i.e. a phone call counts as interaction, but just thinking of the person doesn't.)_

o The DV member may appear in a different form, as long as you identify them as that member in the dream.

At the end of the month, teams will have the option to renew the challenge (best of 3?) or perhaps you would like to switch partners for a fresh challenge... or call it quits if you're a sore loser, I guess.  :tonguewiggle: 

Post your teams, dreams, and final scores! Please post failed attempts as well as successes, for our entertainment.  :smiley: 

Happy dreaming, and may you be victorious!  ::cheers:: 


*Current Teams:*

*Sensei* 14 pts
*NyxCC* 12 pts
Start date: June 22, 2014

*Xanous* 7 pts
*Dthoughts* 0 pts
Start date: June 22, 2014

*Mismagius* 0 pts
*Ctharlhie* 0 pts
Start date: June 22, 2014

*FryingMan* 0 pts
*lucidmats* 0 pts
Start date: June 23, 2014

*OpheliaBlue* 4 pts
*splodeymissile* 9 pts
Start date: June 23, 2014

*~ Dreamer ~* 11 pts
*CanisLucidus* 11 pts
Start date: July 13, 2014

*Fris* 2 pts
*ThreeCat* 3 pts
Start date: July 18, 2014

*Kman43759* 0 pts
*Dark_Merlin* 0 pts
Start date: July 21, 2014

*Past Scores:*

*~ Dreamer ~* 26 pts
*CanisLucidus* 20 pts
Start date: June 11, 2014

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 1

CanisLucidus: 0*

----------


## CanisLucidus

Got one!   ::D:  The Challenge - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

_Now_ we have a competition.   :smiley: 

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 1 (+2 NLD)

CanisLucidus: 2 (+0 NLD)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

That totally counts as 2! You should update your scoreboard!

Oh yeah, and I should post my DJ links...

*Lucid:*
- Meeting CanisLucidus & June Tasks *Lucid *TOTM

*Non-lucid:*
- CanisLucidus' Recall Technique
- Fragments (CL CoQ10)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

The scores are tied!
Although, CL only made a brief cameo in this poor excuse for an LD!  :tongue2: 
*DJ: Smelly Armpits [Lucid]*

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 2 (+2 NLD)

CanisLucidus: 2 (+0 NLD)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 3 (+2 NLD)

CanisLucidus: 2 (+0 NLD)*


*DJ: Impregnating CanisLucidus*

Back on top! Unless you have any points to add today...?

----------


## Sensei

I'm game if someone wants to pair up with me!

----------


## NyxCC

Awww, Sensei! I need a bit of an ld kick, so will be happy to team up!  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Sensei, Ill pair with you. Haven't tried this sort of thing for a long time.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Sensei is in high demand!  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

Go ahead NyxCC. You posted first  ::lol::  Ill wait for the next one  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Lol! Thank you Sir!  ::D:  Isn't it cool how we ended up pretty much the same people?  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I suddenly feel so purple in a world of green-hats! (and teal-hat veterans!)  :tongue2: 

I've pointed fogelbise in this direction - perhaps he'll be up for the challenge, Xanous!

----------


## Mismagius

Sounds like a lot of fun!  Good challenge for DV's birthday too.  I would like to participate but unfortunately I'm not getting very many lucids  :Sad:

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm coming back from a big hiatus, DV and lucid, but this might be just the incentive I need - so I'm gonna tentatively put myself forward if you wanna team up with a fellow dry speller, Mismagius  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Sounds like a lot of fun!  Good challenge for DV's birthday too.  I would like to participate but unfortunately I'm not getting very many lucids



Perhaps this could be good motivation! How about you vs. FryingMan? He's just broken a month-long dry spell, I can ask if he's keen?
_Edit:_ Never mind! Yay Ctharlhie!  ::D: 

I was looking at some other dream challenge threads, and I noticed that some of them have point systems for different achievements.
How would people feel about something like, lucid = 3 points, non-lucid = 1 point? And the person with the highest tally at the end of the month is the winner?
(CL: I'm totally not trying to gain an unfair advantage here!)  :tongue2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Straight up lucid frequency competition, then?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Awesome, we've got Sensei, Nyx, Xanous, Ctharlhie, Mismagius (maybe?)...!   ::happy::   Excellent crew!





> I was looking at some other dream challenge threads, and I noticed that some of them have point systems for different achievements.
> How would people feel about something like, lucid = 3 points, non-lucid = 1 point? And the person with the highest tally at the end of the month is the winner?
> (CL: I'm totally not trying to gain an unfair advantage here!)



Yeah, I think this is a great idea!  This is a good way to also let the challenge help with training up dream incubation skills.  Update away!





> Straight up lucid frequency competition, then?



I think what Dreamer's saying is that encountering your partner in a lucid dream is worth 3 points and encountering them in a non-lucid dream is worth 1 point.  So I guess you could call it a competition that blends lucidity/summoning with dream incubation.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Awesome, we've got Sensei, Nyx, Xanous, Ctharlhie, Mismagius (maybe?)...!    Excellent crew!



I know, awesome team! It grew so suddenly!






> Yeah, I think this is a great idea!  This is a good way to also let the challenge help with training up dream incubation skills.  Update away!



Can one of you with magic perms please update the original post to reflect this change?  ::angel:: 






> I think what Dreamer's saying is that encountering your partner in a lucid dream is worth 3 points and encountering them in a non-lucid dream is worth 1 point.  So I guess you could call it a competition that blends lucidity/summoning with dream incubation.



Correct, your teammate still needs to feature in the dreams.  :smiley: 


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 12

CanisLucidus: 6*

----------


## Ctharlhie

Oh, sweet. Starting from tonight?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *Minor prize:* Be the first to meet/summon your chosen DV member in a lucid dream.



Oh, do we still want to have a bonus point for having the first dream?

----------


## Sensei

Woah! nyxcc and xanous. Nice timing! Let's do this nyxcc starting tonight!  :smiley:  good luck to all people. This suddenly got popular. :3 I am a trend setter!

----------


## Xanous

Ok so who am I teaming with because im totally getting lucid tonight.

----------


## Dthoughts

With me? I never really get lucid much at all, but i've been doing some meditating and eating some dream herbs.. So..

----------


## Xanous

> With me? I never really get lucid much at all, but i've been doing some meditating and eating some dream herbs.. So..



Sure lets go!

----------


## Mismagius

> I'm coming back from a big hiatus, DV and lucid, but this might be just the incentive I need - so I'm gonna tentatively put myself forward if you wanna team up with a fellow dry speller, Mismagius



That'd be great, Ctharlhie!  *puts on game face* It. Is. On!





> I was looking at some other dream challenge threads, and I noticed that some of them have point systems for different achievements.
> How would people feel about something like, lucid = 3 points, non-lucid = 1 point? And the person with the highest tally at the end of the month is the winner?
> (CL: I'm totally not trying to gain an unfair advantage here!)



Yes, I like that idea!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Dthoughts

> Sure lets go!



Your on mothafucka!

----------


## FryingMan

Hey what's all this about "never mind [about FryingMan]!?"    I love competitions, and Ctharlie helped out of this dry spell, I'd love to partner with him.

If he's taken then anybody else.    I'm not getting lucid much these days but I dream a lot every night and am reasonably susceptible to incubation.

----------


## Xanous

I tried a version of CL's summoning technique but Dthoughts failed to show up.  ::whyme:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...lenge-1-58575/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hey what's all this about "never mind [about FryingMan]!?"    I love competitions, and Ctharlie helped out of this dry spell, I'd love to partner with him.
> 
> If he's taken then anybody else.    I'm not getting lucid much these days but I dream a lot every night and am reasonably susceptible to incubation.



Glad you found your way here, FryingMan!
'Never mind' was because Ctharlhie already volunteered to pair up with Mismagius, but hopefully someone else will pop by and take you on!
Dark_Merlin might. He's seeing if fOrceez will come back to DV to play, but if not, he might be up for it!  :smiley: 






> I tried a version of CL's summoning technique but Dthoughts failed to show up. 
> 
> Dream Challenge #1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Nice try, Xanous! You'll get it next time!

----------


## Sensei

Dang xanous, you'll get it next time. 

I slept like 3 hours last night, so only one non-lucid for me last night (got on DV and talked to Nyxcc on this thread, lol) I'll get nyxcc this afternoon or tonight though.  :smiley:  she needs to reply though, so I know that we started.

----------


## NyxCC

I had a hell of a night too. There was a brief non-ld part with you but my recall is very bad, so I'm not sure I want to claim a point for it.  :tongue2:  

Insomnia and bad recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lucidmats

> Hey what's all this about "never mind [about FryingMan]!?"    I love competitions, and Ctharlie helped out of this dry spell, I'd love to partner with him.
> 
> If he's taken then anybody else.    I'm not getting lucid much these days but I dream a lot every night and am reasonably susceptible to incubation.



I think ill try if you want to partner up  :smiley:  I´m still in the beginning and my last lucid was 4 days ago, also they´re not that long but i´ll do my best  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

My calendar is open..

----------


## splodeymissile

I thought you all dream of me anyways. Oh well, Ophelia, how about it?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I thought you all dream of me anyways. Oh well, Ophelia, how about it?



Looks like we have a date. How will I know you when I see you?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Dreamer vs CanisLucidus

Sensei vs NyxCC

Xanous vs Dthoughts

Mismagius vs Ctharlhie

FryingMan vs lucidmats

OpheliaBlue vs splodeymissile

Go teams!  :boogie:

----------


## splodeymissile

> Looks like we have a date. How will I know you when I see you?



I'll have the name "Splodey" above my head and DCs will be bowing in reverence.

----------


## Sensei

Does that actually happen in your dreams splodey? That would be awkward for me... A couple DCs I know would make fun of me for making lesser DCs do that. Vixen might actually kill me.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'll have the name "Splodey" above my head and DCs will be bowing in reverence.



Sounds great. I'll be the chick who's hung like a missile.

----------


## Sensei

> Sounds great. I'll be the chick who's hung like a missile.



0_0

----------


## ~Dreamer~

LOL Ophelia!! I've heard about your package!  :;-):

----------


## FryingMan

> I think ill try if you want to partner up  I´m still in the beginning and my last lucid was 4 days ago, also they´re not that long but i´ll do my best



Great, let's do it.    Like I said, I'm mighty dry lucid-wise these last few months, but I have good recall.   So we'll see where this goes...

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome !

----------


## splodeymissile

> Does that actually happen in your dreams splodey? That would be awkward for me... A couple DCs I know would make fun of me for making lesser DCs do that. Vixen might actually kill me.



I'm an arrogant narcissist with god-like power in my dreams, so, sometimes. I think my dream guide is scared of me.





> Sounds great. I'll be the chick who's hung like a missile.



I wasn't able to check, unfortunately (fortunately?). Unless you resemble a slightly older version of Asuka from Tekken, I'm afraid I failed last night.

----------


## FryingMan

> Awesome !



Hah, just woke from 2 lucids on the fumes (7hrs after taking it) of some galantamine, one absolutely epic and awesome LD (teleport, flying, recovery from the void, fake dream house I thought so much was my real house and that I had just woken into a FA while falling asleep at "my desk" while "working", transforming a DC in front of my eyes, etc.), but no points since I didn't think of you, I hadn't put the thought into that incubation yet. 

By the way how will I recognize you?   For me just look for the flying Santa Claus (without the sleigh, or if I'm in the sleigh, it will be with some DC cuties having a party!)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hah, just woke from 2 lucids on the fumes (7hrs after taking it) of some galantamine, one absolutely epic and awesome LD (teleport, flying, recovery from the void, fake dream house I thought so much was my real house and that I had just woken into a FA while falling asleep at "my desk" while "working", transforming a DC in front of my eyes, etc.), but no points since I didn't think of you, I hadn't put the thought into that incubation yet.



I told you they would come back with a vengeance post-dry spell! Nice work, FryingMan!  ::D: 
You'll have some points on the scoreboard in no time!
Unlike me, since I didn't sleep again last night. :sleepysteph:

----------


## lucidmats

> By the way how will I recognize you?   For me just look for the flying Santa Claus (without the sleigh, or if I'm in the sleigh, it will be with some DC cuties having a party!)



Alright will do  :tongue2: . If you see an MIB kinda guy in a black expensive suit and (of course  :;-): ) a super expensive sportscar wearing some sexy sunglasses it´s gonna be me

----------


## FryingMan

> Alright will do . If you see an MIB kinda guy in a black expensive suit and (of course ) a super expensive sportscar wearing some sexy sunglasses it´s gonna be me



Cool, "new hotness" then.  (And don't you DARE call me "old and busted"!)

----------


## lucidmats

Game on hehe! I´ll get my first point tonight, I´m on the lookout for Santa in his old and busted ride  :;-):   ::takethatfoo::   ::santa::

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I told you they would come back with a vengeance post-dry spell! Nice work, FryingMan! 
> You'll have some points on the scoreboard in no time!
> Unlike me, since I didn't sleep again last night. :sleepysteph:



I had pretty poor sleep as well last night, woke just once during the night and only five dreams recalled!

And agreed, awesome stuff, FryingMan!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

4 hours the night before and 6 hours last night. :/ I will be taking a nap today. i just had a couple non epic lucids. I was tired in dream as well! :/

----------


## NyxCC

Sometimes it's just as important to get our sleep. I took the night off (or rather sleepiness took over everything else  :tongue2: ). Lots of dreams, but as much as I right now remember no mention of DV members or lucidity. Will get there!  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Okay, I managed one!  Here's a NLD from last night that featured ~Dreamer~.  First NLD for me!





> Ive created a dream playback device that can wirelessly connect to someones brain and play back their recalled dreams in high-def.  Dreamer is paired with the machine and seated to my right, the machine to my left.  Were facing a large glass window through which the dream is recreated.
> 
> Dreamer verbally describes the scene, in some kind of city plaza close to a pond or lake.  Its near sunset.  The dream playback device has a bunch of round knobs like a stereo which I tune as she describes the scene.  Inside the device are exposed electronics that look like PC graphics cards (GPUs), maybe 8 or so.  As she describes more of the scene, these sputter to life and start vibrating like an old engine.
> 
> Dreamer starts describing a series of fountains and now almost all of the GPUs are running.  I begin to fret that the dream will exceed the machines capacity.  I tell her that we may run out of dream streams, referring to the GPUs.  She says not to worry about it.  Now more fountains are arcing over the lake and all the GPUs are on.  I realize that shes just getting started describing the dream and Im going to have to build a bigger machine.



*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 3 (+2 NLD)

CanisLucidus: 2 (+1 NLD)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wowww, that is such a cool dream!!!
Can you make me one please? Kthanks.  ::D: 

Have you played The Dream Machine yet?

Oh, and you forgot the new scoring format.  :tongue2: 


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 12

CanisLucidus: 7*

----------


## NyxCC

Aww, CL! That's an awesome dream!  :smiley:  When are you going to start shipping these devices?  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

I had a bunch of dreams in my nap this afternoon. Too many things that were worrisome (couple of crazy annoying kids about to get run over, my daughter having an infection, and something else...) stopped me from getting lucid. :/ Dreams tonight will be good, going to bed at a reasonable hour.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm an arrogant narcissist with god-like power in my dreams, so, sometimes. I think my dream guide is scared of me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to check, unfortunately (fortunately?). Unless you resemble a slightly older version of Asuka from Tekken, I'm afraid I failed last night.



I had a haircut like that 3 years ago. So..

----------


## NyxCC

*Night 3*: 

Argh! Two nlds with Sensei as a DV presence:

NLD1: Sensei posts about his most recent lds. 

NLD2 (few hours later): Sensei posts again and tells me he just had one ld with me.

I also had an HI dream conversation with Sensei (on the verge of falling asleep) about him writing a short tutorial. (guess that doesn't count though).  :Uhm: 

So, if I had gotten it right that's 2 points (not counting night 1) so far?

----------


## CanisLucidus

I managed to summon Dreamer again in an LD last night!  Another "handshake" summon, some very brief, awkward co-flying, and Dreamer doing "jazz hands".   ::chuckle:: 

Full dream: Jazz Hands - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 12 (3 LD, 2 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 10 (3 LD, 1 NLD)*

----------


## Sensei

Man! We totally need a "jazz hands" smiley! Nice dream canis.

Nyxcc, what was the tutorial about?

----------


## FryingMan

> I managed to summon Dreamer again in an LD last night!  Another "handshake" summon, some very brief, awkward co-flying, and Dreamer doing "jazz hands".  
> 
> Full dream: Jazz Hands - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> *Dreamer*
> vs
> *CanisLucidus*
> 
> Start date: June 11th, 2014.
> ...



Man you guys are outrageous!    Great dreaming.   You even did it in non-lucids, which is even more impressive!   What kind of incubation are you doing do get those?   Cmon now let's share those secrets!

----------


## Ctharlhie

First fully lucid last night since my comeback. Didn't find Mismagius but I completed the basic TotM. Gonna go for the advanced tonight and summoning Mismagius. =D

----------


## NyxCC

@ CL & Dreamer - wow you guys really are on fire!  ::D: 

@ Sensei - it was a super easy wild guide. This was as I was falling asleep trying to ld - you telling me about it and I saw the tutorial for a second, then snapped out of it. 

Got any of these easy wild tips to share?  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidmats

> Got any of these easy wild tips to share?



I´m interested too  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Man you guys are outrageous!    Great dreaming.   You even did it in non-lucids, which is even more impressive!   What kind of incubation are you doing do get those?   Cmon now let's share those secrets!



Thanks, FryingMan!  I'm not sure what all of Dreamer's techniques for dream incubation are, but I think a lot of it is down to associating your partner with dreaming in some kind of way, particularly talking with them about dreaming, getting excited about going lucid, smack-talking about the challenge, etc.   :smiley: 

I also think that the NLD I had was an offshoot of intent to have a lucid dream with the summon as my specific, primary goal.  I worry enough about prospective memory that I try to run over my goals a good bit before bed and at WBTB and I think that makes a difference.

----------


## Sensei

That is awesome HI! It is like mine... but you know, it isn't as epic when it is me talking to me as opposed to talking to you.  :tongue2: 

I assume you know all about rotating sleep schedule, so I won't give you a guide on that.

WILD is the practice of the balance between awake and asleep, because of the nature of it, you want to lean towards asleep so that you don't get insomnia. If you lean towards sleep and miss a WILD, you will have a chance to DILD. 
Step 1
Forget your body
Step 2
Have your mantra playing in the background, preferably something with "dream" in it (in case you lose some consciousness)
Step 3
Don't focus on anything except for the balance of sleep and awake. Let your mantra be in the background, let your thoughts run crazy like they do when you are about to sleep
Step 4
If you have any senses being messed with, like a floating limb or anything, then you should will your body to move and stabilize
Step 5
If you feel yourself having trouble getting close to sleep, then forget it and just go to sleep
Step 6
If nothing happens in 5 minutes go to sleep
Step 7
Repeat as many times through the night as you wish. I do like 5 micro-WBTBs a night (not right now, but getting back to it)

tips
Willing your body to do something is different than moving it. Look at your arm. WILL it to move! Nothing happens unless you actually move it. In a dream, it will. It is what I call the difference between normal speed and imagination speed normally, but it can be done at normal speed if you want. 

Don't will it to move until you have a solid sensation. The biggest thing for this is the "floating arm" or something similar, because normally you are really close to a dream.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> First fully lucid last night since my comeback. Didn't find Mismagius but I completed the basic TotM. Gonna go for the advanced tonight and summoning Mismagius. =D



Wut? :p

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I can so totally sleep in tomorrow, so I'm gonna look for that splodey dude

----------


## Sensei

> Wut? :p



Freaking phone messed my original post up and it copied a random post.  Will fix.

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Your message's still in the edit history.

----------


## Sensei

> Wut? :p



Freaking phone messed my original post up and it copied a random post.  Will fix.

----------


## PercyLucid

This is a cool idea!

How about tag teams? You and I, Dreamer vs two other  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

You can't catch me that easily, Canis!

DJ: The Perfect Cookie for Canis


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 15 (4 LD, 2 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 10 (3 LD, 1 NLD)*


*Sensei* also made an appearance in a non-lucid. Wrong guy, dammit!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Man you guys are outrageous!    Great dreaming.   You even did it in non-lucids, which is even more impressive!   What kind of incubation are you doing do get those?   Cmon now let's share those secrets!







> Thanks, FryingMan!  I'm not sure what all of Dreamer's techniques for dream incubation are, but I think a lot of it is down to associating your partner with dreaming in some kind of way, particularly talking with them about dreaming, getting excited about going lucid, smack-talking about the challenge, etc.  
> 
> I also think that the NLD I had was an offshoot of intent to have a lucid dream with the summon as my specific, primary goal.  I worry enough about prospective memory that I try to run over my goals a good bit before bed and at WBTB and I think that makes a difference.



Yeah, I chat with CL a lot every day, about dreams and waking life, so that adds to my day residue by itself.
My incubation is positivity-driven (the tech described in that MILD tute I sent you FryingMan), so getting excited with CL and egging each other on is very helpful. And a little smack-talking certainly doesn't hurt, since I'm pretty competitive.  :wink2: 






> This is a cool idea!
> 
> How about tag teams? You and I, Dreamer vs two other



Perhaps in a separate challenge, I think the scores would get messy if we tried to do that in here! (Read: Let me kick CanisLucidus' butt first!)
I'm looking forward to dreaming with you again though, Percy!  ::D: 
I was talking to Atras recently about teaming up with the two of you, since we all have similar goals.

----------


## NyxCC

I think just looking at this thread constantly has the potential for multiple DV members incubation.  ::D: 

Again brief HI. This time only our names in green (NyxCC) and silver (Sensei) as if looking at a team list from the competition. I really hope to move beyond the internet version of you. Maybe a manga character is next in the evolution :tongue2:  

Short ld where I recalled to look for Sensei but got distracted by hmmm... stabilization.  ::shakehead::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> DJ: The Perfect Cookie for Canis



Amazing, amazing LD, Dreamer!   ::happy::   Long, vivid, perfect summoning, and Task of the Year!  This should be worth like 50 points.

I had a non-lucid Dreamer appearance early this morning, which has some cool synchronicities with your lucid.





> Dreamer skypes me to tell me that she's posted up the lucid dream where I appeared.  The title of it is "Hiding Behind the Green Door with Walt and James".
> 
> I respond that I actually _was_ planning on hiding behind the door with these guys.  She cautions that this isn't as safe as it sounds and that "you can't just hide behind the door the whole time."



One cool thing: when I actually read her _real_ dream this morning, there was a character named Jim (James) who gets sucked through a door.  Not a green door, but still pretty cool!   :smiley: 



*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 15 (4 LD, 2 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 11 (3 LD, 2 NLD)*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok I just had a lucid, and I really really really tried to find splodey, but never did. He did text me in the dream though, telling me where he was but it was A LIE.  ::blue::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Ok I just had a lucid, and I really really really tried to find splodey, but never did. He did text me in the dream though, telling me where he was but it was A LIE.



Haha, that fiend! He's trying to get you off his scent so he can out-score you!
I wonder if that counts though, since it's technically interaction?
I'll let the panel decide!  :tongue2:

----------


## splodeymissile

> Haha, that fiend! He's trying to get you off his scent so he can out-score you!
> I wonder if that counts though, since it's technically interaction?
> I'll let the panel decide!



Give her a point. I mean, I *was* there.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

It was such a funny dream too. I was wandering around outside, calling out "splodeymissile????" And these two old ladies got in my way. I heard my phone go off and I knew it was a text from you, but they wouldn't let me get it. I finally had to bite one of them on the arm, then fly up into a tree to read my phone undisturbed lol. It was from you and said "I'm sitting at a desk." I found a lot of little kids sitting at desks, but that's all. Alas..

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> It was such a funny dream too. I was wandering around outside, calling out "splodeymissile????" And these two old ladies got in my way. I heard my phone go off and I knew it was a text from you, but they wouldn't let me get it. I finally had to bite one of them on the arm, then fly up into a tree to read my phone undisturbed lol. It was from you and said "I'm sitting at a desk." I found a lot of little kids sitting at desks, but that's all. Alas..



OMG, I am in stitches!!  :Big laugh: 
You definitely deserve a point for that determined effort!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Why thank you ma'am :heart:

----------


## Sensei

> It was such a funny dream too. I was wandering around outside, calling out "splodeymissile????" And these tqwo old ladies got in my way. I heard my phone go off and I knew it was a text from you, but they wouldn't let me get it. I finally had to bite one of them on the arm, then fly up into a tree to read my phone undisturbed lol. It was from you and said "I'm sitting at a desk." I found a lot of little kids sitting at desks, but that's all. Alas..



Note to self: don't get in ophelia's way.

Hopefully I am caught up enough on sleep. I had a bunch of extremely vivid dreams. I was eating a chocolate muffin covered in peanut butter. I left it and realized it was a dream. Then I decided to eat the rest of that muffin. I started licking it and woke up licking the back of my wife's shirt. :/

----------


## FryingMan

Well I just woke from a fabulous "OMG OMG OMG" vivid DILD, but I was too busy walking around my old neighbourhood and trying to find a private place to entertain my ladyfriend DC that contacting lucidmats just wasn't part of the picture.   I watched MIB-II yesterday as incubation aid, even.

----------


## lucidmats

> Well I just woke from a fabulous "OMG OMG OMG" vivid DILD, but I was too busy walking around my old neighbourhood and trying to find a private place to entertain my ladyfriend DC that contacting lucidmats just wasn't part of the picture.   I watched MIB-II yesterday as incubation aid, even.



Sounds like a good dream anyway  ::D:  I just had a couple non-lucids fighting the joker and his guy´s with an RPG. All of them were really vivid tho. I saw that ~Dreamer~ drinks apple juice as a lucid aid so i decided to give it a shot. I drank some apple juice prior going to sleep and during my little wbtb and must say it did help. Altough I´m not sure wether it was the actual juice or just placebo  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Sounds like a good dream anyway  I just had a couple non-lucids fighting the joker and his guy´s with an RPG. All of them were really vivid tho. I saw that ~Dreamer~ drinks apple juice as a lucid aid so i decided to give it a shot. I drank some apple juice prior going to sleep and during my little wbtb and must say it did help. Altough I´m not sure wether it was the actual juice or just placebo



Going a bit off topic, but I don't notice any difference with apple juice.   It has a rather low choline content.  But it does provide sugars for energy, some say that lucid dreaming takes a lot of energy for the brain to perform and middle-of-the-night energy boosts can help.  15g of Soy lecithin granules has 450mg of choline and 120 calories.   And since you're awake and getting a drink you're getting in a WBTB.    WBTB + snack can be very powerful for dreaming.

----------


## lucidmats

Sounds promising! I´ll try tonight, thank you  :smiley:  Gotta try everything to catch up on the other teams´ headstarts.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Sounds like a good dream anyway  I just had a couple non-lucids fighting the joker and his guy´s with an RPG. All of them were really vivid tho. I saw that ~Dreamer~ drinks apple juice as a lucid aid so i decided to give it a shot. I drank some apple juice prior going to sleep and during my little wbtb and must say it did help. Altough I´m not sure wether it was the actual juice or just placebo



I'm glad you noticed an effect! Hopefully this doesn't ruin your expectations, but I honestly haven't noticed any results from apple juice at this stage. I haven't written it off yet, which is why I'm still trialling it, but for now, it seems as good as any other liquid for inducing a natural WBTB, but that's about it.

Good luck with the LDs everyone!
No points for me or Canis today.

----------


## Sensei

Blarg. Spent almost the whole night working in my dream. got lucid and looked for Nyxcc

I was in a ruined castle, sitting in my car. "Holy Crap!" I grab the steering wheel "slow down and enjoy! This is a dream." 

"It is?" My wife sitting next to me asks, she looks at her hands and starts Freaking out. I remember my goal to find Nyx. I look around in the castle and there is no one but me and my wife. _of course,_I think _she is right outside that door._ 

I start up the car and start heading for the big door. It shuts, and all the windows and doors around the entire castle shuts. I rev the engine up and start heading towards the closed door and my wife loses it. 

"What are you doing? You are gonna kill us!" She grabs the wheel. 
"It is a dream, I can do this." I hit the gas and she climbs over and hits the break. I jump out of the car and decide to break through the door. As I charge my fist, my wife jumps on me and I wake up. 


I look over at my wife and she looks at me. 
"Did you just have that dream in the castle?"
"Trying to get out the door, yes I did!" I get excited. Head into another work dream. First FA I have missed in a while. :/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I look over at my wife and she looks at me. 
> "Did you just have that dream in the castle?"
> "Trying to get out the door, yes I did!" I get excited. Head into another work dream. First FA I have missed in a while. :/



I've had a few shared dream FAs. They're so exciting... and then so disappointing, haha.

----------


## NyxCC

> Then I decided to eat the rest of that muffin. I started licking it and woke up licking the back of my wife's shirt. :/



Ah, the dangers of lucid dreaming.  ::chuckle:: 

Night 5: I'm afraid I got yet another nld dream of reading a post of yours.  ::whyme::  This time it was a long post about your last lucid dream. I got the impression that you found me. If that counts that's 3 points so far for all the nlds. Or  are we gonna start with a clean slate and count only personal and phone encounters?

----------


## Sensei

@Dreamer
I know! It used to happen more than it does now. I catch most FAs. I have had people show me irrefutable proof that I was SDing or that I had SDed. haha.





> Ah, the dangers of lucid dreaming. 
> 
> Night 5: I'm afraid I got yet another nld dream of reading a post of yours.  This time it was a long post about your last lucid dream. I got the impression that you found me. If that counts that's 3 points so far for all the nlds. Or  are we gonna start with a clean slate and count only personal and phone encounters?



Up to dreamer I believe, tis her competition. You seem to read a lot of my posts. Don't forget to comment on my threads  :wink2: .

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I would say for non-lucids, if the person features in any way, it counts (so online is fine.)

In lucids, you have to have direct interaction with the person by summoning them.

Sound fair?

_Edit:_ CL and I have both had NLDs where we *think* we were talking to the person, but our recall is hazy and we're not 100% sure. I would say that's where the line is drawn - we haven't counted ours unless we're certain it was the right person. Other than that, any NLDs are fair game.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Realized last night that I don't know your age Nyx. I think that I asked you it before, but I forgot it.  :tongue2:  I found you though.

*Spoiler* for _Found you!_: 




DEILD back to a dream.
I leave a huge store and see a lake. It is getting dark out, I find a family camping. I see two little girls (ages 7 and 10) and ask them if one of them is Nyxcc, and they both answer "no". 
I follow them to a water slide and their dad is watching me. I slide down and before I hit the water I float back to the slide so that I land perfectly at the edge (shouldn't be possible. the older girl is amazed, the younger less so. I look at the amazed girl and say. 
"You definitely aren't Nyxcc." Look at the other and say " but you are!" She smiles and nods. She looks like she is about seven and has brown hair. I can't remember eye color, they seemed bright. 
"This is a dream." She says. 
"What is your next dream goal?" I ask as I grab her hand so I don't lose her. 
"I want to visit old central America."
"Ok... I am having trouble remembering anything from central America... That is like... Mexico and can't remember much else."
We walk into the tent where I see a TV. I go to the TV and change to the history channel. I try changing the words on the screen and fast forwarding and rewinding. I can't seem to get it to say anything except prehistoric turtles and all. I give up and look at Nyx. 
"I got it, close your eyes."  She says and puts her hands over my eyes.
I close and she takes care of the imagination and old Mexico appears. It is a place filled with ruins of native Americans. There are ziggurats as well as things that are and never were a part of Mexico. The place we are in is a bit of a jungle. Nyxcc looks my age now, still brown hair, but lighter brown and bright eyes, she stands at about 5'6. I tell her to get on my back so we don't get lost. We run around for like 10 minutes. I notice that the ruins are hot enough that some of the animals are being cooked as we run around. I pick one that looks like a huge snail, in the middle is meat (makes no sense whatsoever). I take a small bite and hand it back. She jumps off and seems to run away. The dream ends.
Looking up pictures right now it seems like it was a mixture of aztec ruins, amazon rainforest, and animals that are bigger than they should be.

----------


## NyxCC

Ah, this is an awesome dream Sensei!  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Realized last night that I don't know your age Nyx. I think that I asked you it before, but I forgot it.  I found you though.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Found you!_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEILD back to a dream.
> I leave a huge store and see a lake. It is getting dark out, I find a family camping. I see two little girls (ages 7 and 10) and ask them if one of them is Nyxcc, and they both answer "no". 
> ...



Nice work double checking the ID of the little girl!
And awesome that Nyx helped you create the dream scene!
Very cool dream, Sensei, congrats on the points!

----------


## Sensei

Thanks dreamer and Nyx! 

I thought that her creating the dream scene was ridiculous! 

Nyxcc, how close was the defintion of you? It is interesting to me that my mind randomly generates features on a person.  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidmats

I took some b6 and b12 before going to sleep, not a single dream recalled. And thats after a night with amazing recall  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## NyxCC

Well, I'm more towards the light brown these days, so I think you're pretty close.  ::D: 

Great adventure, really enjoyed the read!  :smiley:  I hope to be able to generate something nice soon! It seems to me that the heat is acting on my ability to ld and focus. Got a short ld today but lost lucidity. This doesn't happen so often usually. 

On the non-ld front, read posts from Frying man this time.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> On the non-ld front, read posts from Frying man this time.



In a dream?  Well, cool either way  :smiley: 
Crappy recall night: decent dreaming, but didn't record upon waking, thinking I could hold it in my head until morning, sometimes that works, didn't work last night, lost most of the night, boo.

----------


## Sensei

@NyxCC
Hmmm... I don't remember you LDing as much as you are now. Is this actually less than usual? You seem to be getting better and better at LDing every time we cross paths.  :smiley:  I am always glad to see someone that takes it seriously.

Also, one of the big reasons that I joined this is to see people's dreams about me (and also to actually have people read my dreams for a change  :tongue2: ). This is a good inspiration for me and I don't know why.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Also, one of the big reasons that I joined this is to see people's dreams about me (and also to actually have people read my dreams for a change ). This is a good inspiration for me and I don't know why.



I'm so glad to hear you're feeling inspired! CL & I have both had a massive motivation boost since starting this challenge.
I find it so exciting to feature in someone else's dreams, and see how I behave as someone's subconscious creation.
I know how excited CL gets when I dream of him too, and that really motivates me to incubate dreams throughout the day!
I've also enjoyed including some inside jokes in-dream for CL, and have another one up my sleeve that I hope I can pull off soon!  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

> @NyxCC
> Hmmm... I don't remember you LDing as much as you are now. Is this actually less than usual? You seem to be getting better and better at LDing every time we cross paths.  I am always glad to see someone that takes it seriously.
> 
> Also, one of the big reasons that I joined this is to see people's dreams about me (and also to actually have people read my dreams for a change ). This is a good inspiration for me and I don't know why.



I took the chance to join this challenge, especially because my best months were when I was competing against you Sensei (I think July and Aug last year - 37 lds each). Now I average about 20, but 14 this month. The quality this month is down too. Hoping for a turnaround because I have a few theories and really want to test them in the least. 

Still, every time I start from scratch it gives me an opportunity to see what can go wrong and how to fix it. That way we will be able to help more people as we have a wider base of challenges and things to do and not to do for more lucidity.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

37 is a good number! I guess you need to compete with me more often.  :smiley:  

Good luck with your theories.  ::D:  I hope that you will make a thread about your results.

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks for the wishes and for all the inspiration!  :smiley: 

Will be sure to post once things fall in the right place.

----------


## lucidmats

You guys are out of control  ::chuckle::  Keep up the good work!
On my part, I´d love too see some results again  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Xanous

Dthoughts!!!! Whoever answers your phone needs cooperate!  ::lol::  Long story short, After some interrupted DEILDs I finally got to a place that I could try summoning. CL's method failed me so I went with plan B and called from my cell. A girl answered but I heard a male voice say "I am here" in the background. After giving me the runaround she put me on hold until the dream ended.  ::evil::  It was a close one. Maybe I get half a point. JK. I'll get you tonight! 

I'll post the dream in a bit.

----------


## Dthoughts

Wow Xanous, you are so good at this. I will tell my dream secretary to put utmost urgency to your calls. Could you give a little description of the male voice when you decide to upload the dream content? I have always been interested how I would appear in other people's dreams. Nobody ever tells me about them. I'm going to try DEILD tonight and some supplements. Your dream is certainly worth half a point if you ask me.
 ::ophelia::

----------


## Xanous

> Wow Xanous, you are so good at this. I will tell my dream secretary to put utmost urgency to your calls. Could you give a little description of the male voice when you decide to upload the dream content? I have always been interested how I would appear in other people's dreams. Nobody ever tells me about them. I'm going to try DEILD tonight and some supplements. Your dream is certainly worth half a point if you ask me.



Thanks for the help. I appreciate that.  ::goodjob:: 

Here's an excerpt:





> I reach into my right pocket and pull out my cell phone, blindly push the touch screen say, "Dthougths." I put the phone to my ear and I am pleased to hear it ringing on the other end. After the second one a girl's voice answers, "Hello?"
> I reply, "Yes, I'm trying to reach Dthoughts."
> "Oh yeah..." 
> I hear another voice from somewhere in the background, "I'm here." I know it's Dthoughts. The voice is of a young prepubescent boy. (Sorry. I have no idea how old you are!)
> The girl continues, "This is Mike right?"
> I am on the right track here... I think. "Yeah... No...This is XANOUS."
> I have wondered into the living room while talking on the phone. My Dad comes is from outside and starts talking about wanting to play a game with me. I put a hand up and ignore him as I walk out a second front door. I don't want any distractions.
> The girl has been saying something that doesn't makes sense to me. My attention was divided when my dad came in but now I refocus. "So just let me talk him."
> She girl responds more clearly, "Well you were just calling to say 'hi' right? Is there anything else you wanted?"
> ...



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...tempt-2-58716/

----------


## splodeymissile

I found Ophelia! Though I'm unsure if this...."form" counts.


*Spoiler* for _mah dream_: 



This was probably my longest WILD yet: Well over an hour and a half. Unfortunately, I can't remember half of it.

Began in a mildly decrepit house, where each room had four doors leading out from it. I immediately called out "opheliablue" and a blue light shined from one of the doors. I followed it into the next room and on the table in the center was the source of the light: a jewel fragment, with a similar appearance to the broken allspark from Transformers. I moved to pick it up, but the fragment darted away to a new room. I followed it to the next room and succeeded in picking it up. Just as I was about to put it in my pocket, it disappeared. Satisfied that I succeeded in my task, I went to do something else.




And there's more if you're interested: Chasing blue in a maze. And, no zombis! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Dthoughts

A failed attempt tonight for me. Better luck next time. I did positive reaffirmations out loud. I repeated a mantra all evening long saying, "I will 100% lucid dream and enter a dream with Xanous in it"  .   To no avail. No dreams remembered. I was too tired to WBTB and induce a dream at night. So.. Hopefully I am more rested out now and have better luck tonight. I want emmm pointss ! !!  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Maybe this will motivate you, Dthoughts. 





> Suddenly, I recall the challenge. DTHOUGHTS! I look around and see multiple DCs. There's a guy at the pump and few walking to and from the store. I quickly get out of the car and this causes some instability. I focus visually and the dream settles. I begin looking around using expectation to find Dthoughts. In front of me, I see my wife and kids getting in our green Nissan. My wife has a strained expression on her face and I feel that she wants my help with something. I look away not wanting to get sucked into another scenario. Looking back at the gas pumps, I see the guy still getting gas, but a different DC digitally materializes before me. He's a young man with long hair in a ponytail. He's wearing a long sleeve, solid red shirt with brown or khaki pants possibly with some patter on them. Pajamas? I just know this has to be Dthoughts. I rush over to him looking his face over. His features shift and I can't tell what he looks like but he seem very disoriented and has trouble standing. I say, "Dthoughts? Are you OK man?" I take his arm to keep him from falling over. He seems very confused and has a distant look on his face. He doesn't answer but just nods. That's when I wake up



Jeez. You really were tired!  ::chuckle:: 





> - Meet/summon your chosen DV member in a lucid dream [+3 pts]
> 
> - Have your partner feature in a non-lucid dream [+1 pt]
> 
> - Be the first to dream of your partner, whether lucid or non-lucid [+1 pt]



4 points for me!

The Gas Station - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Nothing today, got something yesterday in an ld. It probably doesn't count but it was cool!  ::D: 





> While I play the song in my mind to check if I know it correctly, I'm not confident that I will be able to fully produce it by singing so would rather rely on an external device. There's a TV nearby and I get the remote and begin searching channels for MTV. The first thing that appears on the screen once the TV turns on is a manga channel, the series they are showing is called Sensei and the whole channel is dedicated to it. I get a false memory that this channel only shows the Sensei series and the series are named after the main character. It makes sense to me now that Boss chose the name of the main character in this series. I continue changing channels, looking for MTV and shortly come across it, but the TV switches back to the Sensei channel. (It doesn't dawn to me at all that I am supposed to look for him even after seeing this! )



The Sensei channel - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Fris

This seems interesting and I would love to join up if anyone is interested in having me as partner/opponent!
My LD frequency isn't the best at the moment with only 2 in June, but my dream recall is pretty awesome these days  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

I found out last night that I have bed bugs, didn't sleep at all. Spent the whole night watching TV and typing (3-7) and got 5 pages worth of materials for my next thread.  ::D:  sad that I ruined some chances for the next couple of nights, but I should still be able to get a lucid or so. 

Awesome dream NyxCC. That is funny that it was lucid. :S I want a channel on the dream TV for myself.

----------


## NyxCC

Lol, yeah.  ::lol::  I know my dream goals by heart but still went for something else.  :tongue2:  Next time I will be more aware, get your real face on the TV and make you come out of the TV Xanous style.  ::D: 

That sucks about the bed bugs. Hope you get some sleep soon!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I found out last night that I have bed bugs, didn't sleep at all.



Gahh I'm so sorry!!!  ::blue:: 

Is it resolved now? Where you gonna sleep?

----------


## Sensei

Slept 8 hours last night. Had some interesting dreams, but it was not quite lucid. Could have been, but i had too much going on in dream. Crazy love triangle and movie.

@ophelia. Had to run all of my laundry through super hot dryers, throw away my mattress, and fume a few rooms. I have a lot of family/friends in town, so I just stayed at my parents house. Because they have more room for me, pregnant wife, and daughter.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had a lucid with CL this morning but I'm yet to write it up (I voice recorded my notes though.)
Hopefully I'll get to that soon...
You'll like this one, Canis!  ::D:

----------


## lucidmats

It looks like I am dry spelling, no lucids for me  ::blue:: 

But every dream I have now is more vivid and exiting since I started ADA. Also my awareness really improved and I doubt that it´ll take much longer until I have #16! 

Example: I looked through my journal yesterday. In one of my first recorded dreams I saw a nice car and later in the dream I saw it again but never realized that, even when writing it down. 
 ::hrm::  
Last night tho I saw a parking supercar and a minute later I saw it parking right next to me. When realizing that I really wondered how that is possible be since it was just parking somewhere else. Although I didn´t tak it a step further by a RC, I am pretty happy with my improvement!  :Bliss:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> This seems interesting and I would love to join up if anyone is interested in having me as partner/opponent!
> My LD frequency isn't the best at the moment with only 2 in June, but my dream recall is pretty awesome these days



Welcome!  :smiley: 
My housemate will be starting to use DV within the next few days, and his frequency is about the same as yours at the moment.
If you don't have a partner by then, I'm sure he'd be keen!

----------


## FryingMan

Well it's some progress, I thought of Sensei last night in a non-lucid, probably the first DV member dream "appearance:" I thought he should have been standing behind me to see if I was really flying through this auditorium or if I was just hallucinating.

----------


## Fris

Awesome Dreamer, thanks  :smiley: 
Had a pretty frustrating false awakening this night where everything went wrong so I didn't manage to get to work in time.
I'm sure my unconscious is testing me, since I started that job last week  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Ah, Sensei, a new addition to the family? Congrats!  :smiley:  Do we know the gender of the future dream master?

----------


## lucidmats

Congratulations Sensei!  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, I've finally written this entry!
My dream control absolutely bombed, but at least I still found CL!
OpheliaBlue also made an appearance in the non-LD!

DJ: Hiding Behind the Green Door with Walt and James [Lucid]
*
Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 18 (5 LD, 2 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 11 (3 LD, 2 NLD)*

----------


## Sensei

Thanks NyxCC and lucidmats! No gender yet, Should know Wednesday, but might not until three weeks.  :tongue2:  





> Well it's some progress, I thought of Sensei last night in a non-lucid, probably the first DV member dream "appearance:" I thought he should have been standing behind me to see if I was really flying through this auditorium or if I was just hallucinating.



haha, I *am* behind you!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, I've spoken to CL about this one, and he thinks it counts as both lucid and non-lucid. So 4 points for this dream!  ::D: 
*DJ: Seeing Double*


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 22 (6 LD, 3 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 11 (3 LD, 2 NLD)*


You'd better have an awesome night of DEILDs to catch up, Canis!
Sorry last night's attempt didn't work out, but don't be discouraged! You'll make up for it next time.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> You'd better have an awesome night of DEILDs to catch up, Canis!
> Sorry last night's attempt didn't work out, but don't be discouraged! You'll make up for it next time.



Ha!  You're friggin unstoppable!  I'm all proud of my 3 LDs + 2 NLDs... and now you've doubled that!   :Oh noes: 

No worries, as long as I can get a lucid every night for the remainder of the challenge (as well as one during a daily afternoon nap), I should catch up in no time.   :Cheeky: 

Here's my fail, BTW.  I really should have posted this _before_ you posted your 4-pointer!  Empty-Handed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lucidmats

Soo, so got two lucids last night, one after me spitting my teeth out and me thinking that that should not happen and the other one after seeing me in the mirror with an outrageous, lumberjack beard  ::D: .
Anyways I woke up directly after getting lucid without even the chance to lift my arms, to rub my hands together  ::whyohwhy::  Any advice??

----------


## Fris

> Soo, so got two lucids last night, one after me spitting my teeth out and me thinking that that should not happen and the other one after seeing me in the mirror with an outrageous, lumberjack beard .
> Anyways I woke up directly after getting lucid without even the chance to lift my arms, to rub my hands together  Any advice??



When realizing you are in a dream try to stay perfectly calm and just accept the fact that you are dreaming. Use some time to look around at details.
If you feel the dream fading, start spinning and expect yourself to still be in the dream when you stop spinning. This is proven to work over 90% of the time  :smiley:  But the most important thing is to stay very calm and control your breathing.
Hope it helps  :smiley:

----------


## lucidmats

Ill try tonight! Thank you  :smiley:  SSILD worked like a charm for me!

----------


## Sensei

Got lucid and thought about finding NyxCC. Started flying and a death eater hit me in the air. Almost got me too! I used protego on petrificus totalus and he fell quite a bit.  :tongue2:  I think I was in the middle of fighting them when I got lucid.

----------


## NyxCC

^^Yeah, I'm not sure I would have wanted to take part in that dream.  ::lol:: 

Sleepy days for me but got lots of non-lds with DV members including:

- post conversation btw Xanous and Dthoughts
- post conversation btw OB and Dthoughts
- long post from Mastermind
- the voice of Canislucidus discussing 'the secret life of walter mitty" plus awesome scenes from the movie
- last but not least another Sensei post of his latest dream where he found me (1 point!) 

I didn't do anything to incubate these except feeling exceptionally guilty that I am not using my natural wakes to wbtb and induce lucidity  ::tongue::

----------


## splodeymissile

This was a weird dream and it felt even weirder to type it up.


*Spoiler* for _weird dream_: 



Had a successful Wild and immediately went to look for Ophelia. No annoying mazes this time. She was right outside my door. She was even human: a blond, thin woman in a red dress. She possessed a creepy smile that reminded me of Robot chicken and Wallace and Gromit. She waved, said "hi" and, now that my task was complete, I immediately left her.


 

I think I'm at 6 points and Ophelia's on 4.

And, for those craving more: enjoy three extra paragraphs.

And she's human again! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Well I have the wrong partner  :smiley: .   Had my first full on non-lucid meeting with a DV member: Sensei.  We were meeting on uneasy terms, with him (inappropriately, IMHO) scolding me for my writings on the forum (wonder where that came from?).  I explained that he misunderstood me.   He waited for me while I gathered my things, I returned to him and saw him fully including face, with a slightly disapproving look on his face ( :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :tongue2:   :tongue2: ), then I walked with him out of the building towards his class (in building "E") down an alternate stairway, and pointed out a place that was very much like one of the dreams that I'd had a little while ago.

----------


## lucidmats

:Sad:

----------


## Sensei

Found NyxCC again! Will post it later when I get back. Just WBTBing right now.  :tongue2: 





> Well I have the wrong partner .   Had my first full on non-lucid meeting with a DV member: Sensei.  We were meeting on uneasy terms, with him (inappropriately, IMHO) scolding me for my writings on the forum (wonder where that came from?).  I explained that he misunderstood me.   He waited for me while I gathered my things, I returned to him and saw him fully including face, with a slightly disapproving look on his face (   ), then I walked with him out of the building towards his class (in building "E") down an alternate stairway, and pointed out a place that was very much like one of the dreams that I'd had a little while ago.



haha. That is awesome.  :tongue2:  how did I look? Like myself?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Incoming mega-points from Sensei (6 that I know of!)

I'll start a leader board once we've all completed a month, to see who has the most points overall.
What's your total score now Sensei and NyxCC? You guys are on fire!

----------


## NyxCC

That's awesome, congrats Sensei! Looking forward to reading this!  ::D: 

@ Dreamer - I think we were like 5 points vs 4 points (Sensei leading) before that mega score of his. 6 more points you say? Gotta start wbtbs again. Had a good attempt yesterday though - will post later.

----------


## Sensei

NyxCC in the Challenge #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Here is the DJ entry. Two LDs, one about 5 minutes (only like 30 seconds with NyxCC), and one about 20 minutes (10 with NyxCC).


*Spoiler* for _Dreams that matter_: 




DEILD back. NyxCC
I get up. I fly outside really fast and calm down. Dream goals... NyxCC I think, and look around the street, I see a figure getting into their car. I fly there quickly before she has a chance to drive off. I grab her hand before she gets out of the car. She is inches shorter than last time, and wider.
"Come with me, got somewhere to explore" I say, since she seems to be losing interest.
"Ok, I know where we are going, I have a way to get there. Just got to grab something fist." She walks around the car and disappears. Dang it. wake up.


DEILD back. *NyxCC*
I try to make it out of the house, but my dream body isn't working very well. I lay down and teleport out of the house. I see a lot of cars wrecked in the road. I notice that it is probably my fault, since I am standing right in the middle of the road. I realize that there is no one in any of the cars. Touché dream. I slow down... I try to think of a creative way to find her. I see a body in the wreckage and walk to it and see that it is just legs, not what you normally think of when you think "legs in wreckage", but more like a pair of legs that were made to be that way. On to option number 2, I turn to the sky and don't see what I am looking for, but there are plenty of clouds to conceal it. I decide to just head there. I send out a message to NyxCC on my phone to where I am going (I just touch the phone to send it). I think of where I am wanting to go and direct the wind that way. I start floating over there and realize that I need to fly faster and higher. I walk up a few steps and it sends me from about 5 mph (8 kilo/hour) to about 100 (160 kilo/hour) and about 100 meters up. I notice that I am not alone and I turn around to see NyxCC behind me flying along. She is flying like a DBZ character and looks back to her normal self (normal from what I have seen of her in dreams).


"Try and keep up!" I yell and speed up to double my speed. She flies above me and I turn around and fly upside down. She pushes me down and I start falling. I can see the water coming at me, smell the ocean. I keep going at that speed and pull myself up at the last second before I hit the water. I can feel the water splashing on my back and I lift my head up to the sky. NyxCC is a few inches away from me and smiling. She shoves me down again, but this time I fall into the water. I go down a bit and then float back up. NyxCC is laughing and I start laughing too. I imagine a small island behind me and start swimming towards it. It is a small floating child's playground. I climb on shore and step up to the playground. I try to imagine a ladder to the place I want to go in the sky, but can't seem to find one. I find a small place under a slide and try to imagine that it is a teleportation device. I make some buttons on the bottom of the slide and hit them. Nothing happens. I decide to just apparate and get there. I can see the place in my mind. I grab NyxCC's hand and turn, nothing happens. I imagine it in my head more and more and am in a limbo between both places. NyxCC's hand makes it more real back on the play-island. I try to do this about six times and it wakes me up on the sixth time.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had a pair of non-lucids this morning that featured Dreamer!  Good news for me -- need every point I can get!   ::goodjob2:: 


*Spoiler* for _First dream_: 



I’ve logged onto an online role-playing game and settled in for long play session.  Now I’m in the game, wandering around in a Skyrim-like world and completing quests, bashing the occasional orc, etc.  I feel like tons of time passes and now I’m standing by the corner of a building in a quiet town.  Dreamer’s standing here, too, and we’re talking with some kind of slender, green-skinned elf.

I say that I’ve finished all of the quests in this town and Dreamer says that she knows how to find more.  She zooms our view out to a world map that looks like a freely-turning globe and shows me how to select different continents to adventure on.  She eventually selects one and the view zooms into it.

I feel like tons more time passes questing but I remember very little of what happens.  It feels like I’ve been playing all day.  Dreamer asks, “Are you a divorcee?  How do you have this much time to play games?”  I’m surprised because I almost never have time to play video games.  I try to figure out why I’m not working or spending time with my family and conclude that it’s because “it’s a holiday.”   ::roll::   Back to gaming!





*Spoiler* for _Second dream_: 



I’m starting up a video game where the initial screen asks you to select the musical theme for your game while you look at your badass character.  The problem is that all of the music is awesome and I can’t decide which one to use!  There are 5 themes to choose from and I keep cycling through each one.  This goes on literally for minutes and I just keep trying each one, unable to decide.

Dreamer comes up behind me, reaches over my right shoulder, and presses the space bar.  “Here,” she say, “this is the one you want.  This option chooses the music based on your current mood.  That way it’ll always be perfect.”

I’m speechless with gratitude.  How did I miss this option?   ::content:: 




*
Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 22 (6 LD, 3 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 13 (3 LD, 4 NLD)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm glad that I could be so helpful in your gaming endeavours!

Wow, look at you on my tail...
Go team!  (totally edited that .GIF to match team colours, you like? haha)

_Edit:_ Heyyyyy, you can't cheat your way to victory!  :tonguewiggle: 
My score should be: 22 (6 LD, 3 NLD, first!)

----------


## CanisLucidus

LOL, sorry about the unintentional (or so I claim) cheating.  How embarrassing, copied from an old post!  Was in too much of a hurry getting to 4th of July festivities this morning!

And that smiley is so awesome, ha ha!   ::happy::   Love it!!

----------


## Fris

You guys (and girls  :;-): ) sure have a lot of lucids! May I ask what techniques you prefer? And how do you prepare (if you do) to dream about a specific person?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> You guys (and girls ) sure have a lot of lucids! May I ask what techniques you prefer? And how do you prepare (if you do) to dream about a specific person?



Sensei and I were just talking about how our strengths differ.
He is able to have multiple LDs every night, while I might have one every few days if I'm lucky.
But I am very good at remembering goals and complicated tasks, where he sometimes struggles.

MILD is my preferred induction method, but I'm not doing meditation and mantras during the day at the moment like I have in the past (I would highly recommend doing that, though! I can send you a tutorial I wrote if you like.)
My main daily incubation right now is talking to my teammate a lot - we get each other excited about meeting up, and share positive thoughts throughout the day.
We check in every morning to boast about our dreams, and usually say goodnight and brag in advance about all the points we're about to get for the challenge. So I guess we're doing auto-suggestion every night, telling ourselves that we are going to dream of our teammate.  :smiley: 
We've also been voice recording our DJ entries for each other, which adds to our mind's concept of the other person (we have never met in waking life) and helps add more memories of the person to our day residue.
Canis had a non-lucid the other night where my voice appeared as narration, so it's obviously sinking in on a deeper level than his conscious mind!

I personally have the most success when I have a more complex goal than just meeting my teammate. I plan ahead and decide what activity we're going to do, or what story we're going to play out. I've combined our meetings with a few tasks of the month/year, as well as some personal jokes especially for Canis. Planning these scenarios helps to boost my motivation, because there will be an extra special reward - either wings for the tasks, or getting to witness Canis' excitement when I tell him about my awesome dream plot featuring him.
The way I strengthen my memory of my dream goals is to make connections between different steps while I'm awake. I'll often have a very specific scene I want to play out, so I have to remember the steps in order. I spend as much time as I can during the day playing out the scene in my head, being sure to pay attention to the connecting points between goals, to strengthen those pathways every time I think about it.
I also combine the goals with feelings of positivity and excitement, by thinking about how happy I will be to tell my teammate when I succeed. Planning the goals has to be a positive experience, because if it becomes a chore, it doesn't have the same effect, and the negative feelings surrounding it will probably leech into my dream.

So, in summary, the important things for me personally are: Positivity and excitement surrounding the reward (working for whatever motivates you), forming a personal connection with my teammate (some friendly competition can be a good motivator), and planning my goals ahead of time (strengthening neural pathways so the tasks come to you naturally.)

Hope this helps, good luck!  ::D: 

Oh, and by the way, it's totally my fault that my housemate isn't here yet. He wants me to read through his old DJ first before he gets active on DV, and I haven't got around to it yet. If you wanted to round someone else up in the meantime, feel free! I'm not 100% sure he'll jump straight into tasks, anyway.

----------


## splodeymissile

> You guys (and girls ) sure have a lot of lucids! May I ask what techniques you prefer? And how do you prepare (if you do) to dream about a specific person?



I'm personally a WILD user, though I get a DEILD whenever possible, as well. A nice, repetitive mantra to "anchor" my awareness, and, assuming my uncle isn't crashing into everything two rooms away, I'm pretty consistent with my lucids.

As for meeting others, I've had a pretty good degree of dream control since my first lucid, so, summoning people comes fairly naturally. As you may have seen, though, the people aren't always actually people.

I suppose the big qualities for me are determination and willpower.

----------


## NyxCC

@ CL - didn't quite get the part with cheating but you've got some really cool non-lds.  ::D: 

@ Sensei - I love those dreams!  :smiley: 

Here is the entry from yesterday. I think of changing my approach next time.





> I also recall I wanted to look for Sensei. My idea was to teleport to him, but don't want to push my luck too far with that. 
> 
> There are lots of DCs walking around and I scan them trying to see if Sensei might be among them. Nope. Ok, any of you guys good with teleportation? No reply. Ok, I guess I'll summon him then. *Thinking* There is a tall DC just round the corner. There! 
> 
> A tall guy walks from round the corner and I begin to question him "Are you BrandonBoss?" He: "Huh? Brandonboss - you?" Points at me. Then points at himself. Me? No. He's got blue eyes and dark blonde hair. I decide to probe him again. He denies being BB and says something else I can't recall. Oh well. I leave him and continue down the carriages which is now more like I'm exiting a disco or bar.



Candy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@ Fris

My core technique is WBTB + mantra and occasionally caffeine  :tongue2:  The daily practices vary depending on mood.

About incubation I try to include the name with the mantra. Or may think guiltily that I should be seeking the teammate in between natural wakes which generates non-ld contents.

----------


## FryingMan

> Found NyxCC again! Will post it later when I get back. Just WBTBing right now. 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. That is awesome.  how did I look? Like myself?



Yeah pretty much I think!

----------


## splodeymissile

Title gives it all away.

Ophelia the ice fairy. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

+3 to me

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah baby! *high5*

----------


## Fris

Wow, thank you for the detailed answer Dreamer, it's great help  :smiley:  And thank you Splodey and Nyx, I'll try to be more determined when trying to become lucid, cus that's my weak spot.
Anyone just shout out if you want a dreampartner  :wink2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> And that smiley is so awesome, ha ha!    Love it!!



I just realised that the colours might look the same to you anyway... I keep forgetting about your colourblindness, d'oh!

I have 4 points to add later, one lucid and one non-lucid. OpheliaBlue also featured in the NLD.

I'm going to start an overall scoreboard - do I have the other teams' scores right so far?

*Sensei: 11
NyxCC: 4

Xanous: 7

Ophelia: 4
Splodey: 9*

I'll start the all-time leader board after the month is up, since we started at different times.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I just realised that the colours might look the same to you anyway... I keep forgetting about your colourblindness, d'oh!
> 
> I have 4 points to add later, one lucid and one non-lucid. OpheliaBlue also featured in the NLD.



Fortunately, green and purple are still in the range that I can tell apart!   ::D: 

Congrats on the 4 additional points!    On WBTB now, so hopefully I'll manage to cough up a few points of my own!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, both lucid and non-lucid dreams are in this DJ entry:

*Atras' Film Shoot & Canis' Affair*


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 26 (7 LD, 4 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 13 (3 LD, 4 NLD)*

----------


## lucidmats

> Fortunately, green and purple are still in the range that I can tell apart!  
> 
> Congrats on the 4 additional points!    On WBTB now, so hopefully I'll manage to cough up a few points of my own!



Now I'm interested! Can you shut off your colorblindness in a dream? I heard about people seeing dream colors, so maybe that's possible too  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Now I'm interested! Can you shut off your colorblindness in a dream? I heard about people seeing dream colors, so maybe that's possible too



You know, lucidmats, I wonder the same thing myself!  Having never seen the full range of colors, I'm not sure that I've ever gotten to see what a typical person sees.  One of my goals is to ask the dream to show me this, though, so maybe one day!   :smiley: 

And I've got 5 more points to report (1 LD + 2 NLDs)!  First, a lucid where I encounter Dreamer in the NLD portion, then summon her 3 times, getting several interesting results, including a mini-Dreamer and a mega-Dreamer.   :smiley: 

The lucid: The Conga Convention - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

In addition to that, a non-lucid skype session:





> Im skyping with Dreamer, asking her how she trains her prospective memory to nail down the details of multiple tasks.  She says that she goes over the tasks multiple times in her mind using her imagination.  Im following along with her explanation until I look back at an earlier line and see that it says, Kwihulf<something something>.
> 
> Im about to make some joke about her having trouble typing until it dawns on me that Im dreaming right now.  Its only a brief moment, though, before I wake up.



*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 26 (7 LD, 4 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 18 (4 LD, 6 NLD)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> And I've got 5 more points to report (1 LD + 2 NLDs)!



Wow, great work! You've really lit a fire under my butt with that score, Canis!
Another night of dream chaining could see you take the lead!





> You know, lucidmats, I wonder the same thing myself!  Having never seen the full range of colors, I'm not sure that I've ever gotten to see what a typical person sees.  One of my goals is to ask the dream to show me this, though, so maybe one day!



This is such a cool goal, I can't wait to hear if anything eventuates!

----------


## lucidmats

That´d be indeed pretty awesome  ::D:  Another approach: I dont know in what extend this could work, but try sharing a dream with for example ~Dreamer~ and let her create a world. But you still wouldnt know, but maybe that could be close to "whats real".
That is deep, paradox *inceptionnoise*  :Uhm:  *insertacoolmindblownsmileyhere*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Here's some extra motivation to get incubating...

*DOUBLE POINTS FOR THE NEXT WEEK!*

*- Meet/summon your chosen DV member in a lucid dream [+6 pts]

- Have your partner feature in a non-lucid dream [+2 pts]

- Be the first to dream of your partner, whether lucid or non-lucid [+2 pts]*

Here's your chance to close the gap, or get a big lead on the scoreboard!
Happy dreaming!  ::dreaming::

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, bonus points!   ::happy::   The timing's good for me since I had a non-lucid with Dreamer this morning:


*Spoiler* for _Non-lucid with Dreamer_: 



Im sitting on the floor in the kitchen playing a board game with Wife, Dreamer, and my friend The Khan.  Dreamer is looking at the board, planning her move, while Wife and I have a side conversation about vitamin B16 and how crucial it is that our oldest child E get enough of it.

I fret that since hes only been eating vegetables lately and no other foods of any kind that hes not getting sufficient quantities of this B16.  I ask Wife if vegans have to take special injections to get enough B16.  In response she says, Why dont you just ask [Dreamer]?

I stare at Dreamer while she looks down at the board, still pondering her move.  Im trying to remember how a B16 shot works (theres no such thing, of course.).  I suddenly start worrying that I cant remember the last time we fed Dreamer anything.  I try and try to remember but cant, so I somehow teleport to Subway.  (Still no lucidity!)   ::roll:: 

I start ordering sandwiches for everyone and as Im putting together a veggie sandwich for Dreamer, I realize that my bread choice of italian herbs and cheese is non-vegan.  I get more and more confused about the order and as I struggle to remember, I recall my intention to have a lucid dream.  I briefly become lucid but immediately wake up.




*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Current score:

*Dreamer: 26 (7 LD, 4 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 20 (4 LD, 6 NLD, 1 bonus NLD)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> All right, bonus points!    The timing's good for me since I had a non-lucid with Dreamer this morning:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Non-lucid with Dreamer_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sitting on the floor in the kitchen playing a board game with Wife, Dreamer, and my friend “The Khan”.  Dreamer is looking at the board, planning her move, while Wife and I have a side conversation about “vitamin B16” and how crucial it is that our oldest child “E” get enough of it.
> 
> ...



Naw, thanks for being such an accommodating host!  ::D: 
And I can assure you that vegans have no need for B16 injections, haha.  :Cheeky: 
I wonder if the Subway idea carried over from Walt and James?
I love board games!! I wish I could visit you guys for a board games night!

Nice work with the points! One more sleep and you could easily catch me!


I'd better do some incubation so I can keep my lead...

----------


## NyxCC

Dang it! When does the bonus week begin?  :Uhm:  I had a non-ld and ld with Sensei yesterday. Will post soon.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Yeah, I'm convinced that the Subway reference has to be from your "Perfect Cookie for Canis" dream!  If I'd have known it was all a dream, I can guarantee that I'd have brought back one of those dream chocolate chip cookies too!   :smiley: 

Board game night would be a lot of fun, especially if you're patient enough to play Sorry! or Chutes and Ladders with small children, ha ha... our board game nights have changed a lot since little ones came along.   :smiley: 

Thanks, this is getting exciting!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yeah, I'm convinced that the Subway reference has to be from your "Perfect Cookie for Canis" dream!  If I'd have known it was all a dream, I can guarantee that I'd have brought back one of those dream chocolate chip cookies too!  
> 
> Board game night would be a lot of fun, especially if you're patient enough to play Sorry! or Chutes and Ladders with small children, ha ha... our board game nights have changed a lot since little ones came along.  
> 
> Thanks, this is getting exciting!



Oh yeah, Perfect Cookie... I'm getting my own dreams mixed up!  :tongue2: 

Yes, I remember what board games with kids were like... haha, it's a different world.
Mzzkc recommended a game that I am very eager to try - Cards Against Humanity. Sounds like so much fun!  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Dang it! When does the bonus week begin?  I had a non-ld and ld with Sensei yesterday. Will post soon.



I'm sure Sensei won't mind if your dreams count for bonus points... I gather he likes a bit of competition!  :;-):

----------


## Sensei

@NyxCC, ah, you are still trying to find me. My schedule has been wrecked lately, so I have been forgetting goals. I will find you again during this bonus week. 

@dreamer and canis
I have heard good things (I guess they would be bad things  :tongue2: ) about cards against humanity. Might have to play that soon. Lately been playing Catan, agricola, Tichu, and dominion. Sorry! Is an awesome game though canis. I can't wait till my kids can play some board games.

----------


## NyxCC

Sensei, I finally found you!  :smiley:  Looking forward to reading your next ld, I'm sure it will be awesome! 





> My mind is very blurry as I try to remember any tasks for the totm. I recall the DV goal and look around to see if Sensei might be nearby. There's an older teenage boy on a bike with a slightly longer hair that could do. But let me try to get Sensei here. It's a whole street full of DCs so one of them has to be him. I concentrate and think about Sensei, turn to the side in the opposite direction and to my surprise there he is - tall with browish hair, etc. He smiles happily. 
> 
> We go up the street which turns into a gray building and I decide we will be learning superpowers. I feel that instead of me doing all the controling as in tk, I should try to give the DC more free will and let it demonstrate super powers, while I'm just saying what we are about to do. There is a a pencil like object and I throw it in the air, trying not to hold it with my mind and say that BB should try to lift the object. Before he can react, it falls on the floor. 
> 
> "Ok, maybe you can demonstrate fire magic instead", I hint. Sensei takes the initiative and produces a large peach colored napkin, unfolds it, throws it in the air and tries to blow in its direction. I now understand what trick he had in mind, he was going to ignite the whole paper with his breath. Unfortunately, that doesn't happen and the object just remains in the air for a while. I feel a bit guilty because maybe I have sabotaged the demonstration by being slow to understand the procedure and didn't put my expectation into it. I'm saying something mid-sentence when the dream abruptly comes to an end.



And here's the non-ld:





> Non-ld: I have an earlier non-ld where BB is on some other platform online and has organized a dream game where we have to gather pieces of a puzzle.



Sensei - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

As per your permission this is (1 + 3) * 2 = 8 points and 12 total  :smiley: 

@ They know who - I'm not trying to point fingers here but I have been eating way too many cookies lately.  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Sensei

Haha, I sounds a bit like a link head. A little sad that there was no dialogue. I have a very distinctive voice, would be... Interesting. 

 :Sad:  I failed at fire and TK?! That is so sad. Like back 7 years ago me ( if you don't have time to LD, incubate awesome in your dreams). A good old fashioned voldemort fire breath fail too!  :wink2:  


Also, pieces of a puzzle is totally my style. Maybe it is a sign O_O Haha.

----------


## NyxCC

Sorry about that. Technically the napkin was hanging in the air for a while. 

I'm full of ideas to try out but never know which one I'll remember in the dream. Worst case scenario we'll go to McDonalds next time.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

I totally tked it.  :tongue2:  

I love dream McDonald's! Get a dream mcdouble and mcchicken. So much better than waking. You can't even taste the murder  :tongue2:

----------


## Ginsan

Is this entire thread about shared dreaming?

----------


## Sensei

> Is this entire thread about shared dreaming?



Read the OP.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Is this entire thread about shared dreaming?



The challenge is about incubation and practising summoning, with a little competitive edge.
Belief in shared dreaming is certainly not required, as you can summon a DC version of your chosen member.

----------


## Ginsan

> The challenge is about incubation and practising summoning, with a little competitive edge.
> Belief in shared dreaming is certainly not required, as you can summon a DC version of your chosen member.



Aha

----------


## CanisLucidus

Well, the time has come for me to concede defeat for the month!  Well fought and awesomely done, Dreamer!  I was very pleased with how I did, but you just _killed_ it.   ::bowdown:: 

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: June 11th, 2014.

Final score:

*Dreamer: 26 (7 LD, 4 NLD, first!)

CanisLucidus: 20 (4 LD, 6 NLD, 1 bonus NLD)*

You've won this battle, so now let's see if you've got what it takes to repeat that performance!  I feel that it's only fair to warn you: I plan to be a _friggin lucidity machine_ this month.   ::D: 

Let round 2 begin!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Well, the time has come for me to concede defeat for the month!  Well fought and awesomely done, Dreamer!  I was very pleased with how I did, but you just _killed_ it.  
> 
> You've won this battle, so now let's see if you've got what it takes to repeat that performance!  I feel that it's only fair to warn you: I plan to be a _friggin lucidity machine_ this month.  
> 
> Let round 2 begin!!



WOO! Bring it onnnn!
Starting from today then? Which is... 13th July in your world? We'll go with that.
Game on, buddy! (You're going down!)

----------


## Sensei

Tried for nyx in a lucid yesterday. 





> I think I am in the dream already (wild) .I can feel my body, but I can't see anything. Must be somewhere dark! I imagine walking forward and pretend that I see a light. Insert a fake memory about being at my church and keep going to light. It is my church and the doors are locked. I phase through them and step outside. My feet hurt on the gravel, so I pick my feet off the ground. As soon as i do, I am flung a mile away and into the ground (up and then back down). As soon as I hit the ground I am teleported into the sky in a completely different place. This happens like 4 times and I keep going to very normal looking dimensions. I concentrate and think about calming and slowing. I slow down and am about to hit the ground, but it opens up and I go through the "between dimensions" place in the legislation movie. I land in a completely black place with three huge leggo blocks and Ford Prefect is right beside me. Because of the slowing down I remember my dream goals. "Hey, take me to Nyx and..." I stop, only hey came out and it felt like it was waking me. He nods and starts flying and I follow him into the blackness and wake up.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Okay, new month of the challenge -- I had a lucid with Dreamer in it!  (It certainly helped that almost every female DC kept showing up with purple hair!)   :smiley:   We even got some flight time in on this one.

DJ Entry: Purple Haze - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 0

CanisLucidus: 8 (1 bonus LD, bonus first!)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Well done Canis! Wow, 8 points straight up! I have a lot of catching up to do!  ::fly::

----------


## ThreeCat

Looks like most people are paired up for the moment.  If anyone is interested, though, I'm available.  :Shades wink:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Looks like most people are paired up for the moment.  If anyone is interested, though, I'm available.



I think Fris is still looking for a teammate, but I'm not sure if you guys would be evenly matched - up to you!
Otherwise, I'll try to hunt down some suitable partners for you guys.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm getting really behind on my DJ, but I have notes and I'll write these up properly when I have more time.
Summary from last night:





> *Lucid:* I summoned CanisLucidus and Sensei and took them both flying.
> I've sent Canis my notes for this dream as proof, but they'll need to be edited before posting because they contain spoilers for another project we're working on at the moment.







> *Non-lucid:* I was talking to Canis on Skype. I had a memory of a previous dream (I'm unsure if it was a real dream or a false memory) that I'd written up to post in my DJ. I realised that the dream alluded to some personal information that I haven't told Canis yet, so I decided to tell him about it on Skype myself first, rather than have him find out indirectly through my DJ.



I had 3 LDs total last night, but unfortunately only one where I summoned Canis.
I had lots of non-lucids featuring other DV members: Sensei, NyxCC, OpheliaBlue, Original Poster.

Look out Canis, I'm back in the game! 
I think tonight is the last night for bonus points, so you'd better get in quick!  ::wink:: 


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 8 (1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 8 (1 bonus LD, bonus first!)*

----------


## CanisLucidus

Holy cow, Dreamer!  If you keep up with 3 LDs a night, I'm going to need some kind of handicap!   :Oh noes:   Very very impressive.

Fortunately for me, I managed a Dreamer NLD last night, so I've at least snagged a couple more bonus points to hold this rapidly dwindling lead!


*Spoiler* for _Dreamer NLD_: 



I send a VM to Dreamer: Congrats on 21!!

She responds with something along the lines of: Thanks!  I didnt think Id do this so soon!

Then I realize that Im confused as to what 21 refers to.  I cant figure out if she had 21 lucid dreams in one night or if she scored 21 points in one night.  My confusion leaves me fumbling for a proper response and I feel embarrassed about not remembering this better.




*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 8 (1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 10 (1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

Anyway, great work, Dreamer -- game on!!   ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Holy cow, Dreamer!  If you keep up with 3 LDs a night, I'm going to need some kind of handicap!    Very very impressive.



Well, I'm not quite at 21 dreams per night yet, so I think you're safe for now! haha
Awesome dream!  ::D: 
"Congrats on 2!" Or "1" depending on what you decided.  :tongue2:

----------


## Fris

Let's do it ThreeCat  :smiley:

----------


## ThreeCat

> Let's do it ThreeCat



Nice!

How will I know you when I see you?  Or rather, how will I know I've summoned you correctly?

----------


## Fris

I'm only wearing a shorts, rest is up to you!
How do I know when you appear?  :smiley:

----------


## ThreeCat

> I'm only wearing a shorts, rest is up to you!
> How do I know when you appear?



I will be carrying around food, but not eating it.  And if you invite me to eat food, I will be really pleased  :smiley:   But I will probably not share my food.   :mwahaha: 

Only wearing shorts, eh?  Any specific place we want to meet up?  I'll try looking for you at either a pool, or outside my mom's house.  Maybe I will invite you to a birthday party or something!

And of course if you have a place you normally are at, I can try to find you!

----------


## Fris

When you mention it, you will be meeting me in a gymnastics hall and I'll be doing backflips. Feel free to interupt me at any time for a friendly talk  :smiley:  I will gladly teach you how to backflip  ::D: 
See you tonight!

----------


## ThreeCat

> When you mention it, you will be meeting me in a gymnastics hall and I'll be doing backflips. Feel free to interupt me at any time for a friendly talk  I will gladly teach you how to backflip 
> See you tonight!



Gymnasium!?  You're not going to ask me to work out, are you?  Lets see what happens tonight!

----------


## Fris

Just woke up in physical life after a crazy night  ::D: 
I had this dream, in fact I think it was a FA, where I read my DJ. I read a dream I had that night (don't remember if I actually had it), where I lucidly aware walked down a hallway/tight room and suddenly remembered the DV challenge. I turned around and there was ThreeCat sitting in a sofa with no head, with his back turned toward me.

That's what I read in my DJ in the FA. While I was reading it I saw it happen, so I saw myself walk down that tight rom and I saw ThreeCat in the sofa. Even though I read that he had no head, he had one. But he wasn't carrying food, unfortunately :p

Basically it was just a dream where ThreeCat appeared,  but he didn't carry any food which was suppose to be the sign of his appearence, but im certain that it was him anyway  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work, Fris!
You definitely get a point for that, for a non-lucid dream involving ThreeCat, and an extra point for being first.
That's really interesting that you created a memory of having found him lucidly!
Congrats on the points, keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## Fris

> Nice work, Fris!
> You definitely get a point for that, for a non-lucid dream involving ThreeCat, and an extra point for being first.
> That's really interesting that you created a memory of having found him lucidly!
> Congrats on the points, keep it up!



Thanks  ::D:  I'm planning on a better and fully lucid one tonight

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Thanks  I'm planning on a better and fully lucid one tonight



Awesome, I look forward to hearing all about it tomorrow!  ::D: 
Good luck!

----------


## ThreeCat

> Just woke up in physical life after a crazy night 
> I had this dream, in fact I think it was a FA, where I read my DJ. I read a dream I had that night (don't remember if I actually had it), where I lucidly aware walked down a hallway/tight room and suddenly remembered the DV challenge. I turned around and there was ThreeCat sitting in a sofa with no head, with his back turned toward me.
> 
> That's what I read in my DJ in the FA. While I was reading it I saw it happen, so I saw myself walk down that tight rom and I saw ThreeCat in the sofa. Even though I read that he had no head, he had one. But he wasn't carrying food, unfortunately :p
> 
> Basically it was just a dream where ThreeCat appeared,  but he didn't carry any food which was suppose to be the sign of his appearence, but im certain that it was him anyway



That's awesome, Fris!  I had a near miss at lucidity this morning--one of those dreams where you feel like you're just deep in thought.  I walked into a convenience store, and thought, "This is one of the places where I often go in dreams (food, you see), so I should probably read some text."  No idea what happened, or if I tried to read anything!  Rest of the night was wonky.  A dream about Sivason teaching me dream yoga, or rather, Sivason's avatar.

I'm drinking the pee water tonight!  Fris, I am going to _find_ you in my dreams!


*ThreeCat* vs *Fris*

Start date: 7/18/14

*Fris:* +2 (NLD + first!)
*ThreeCat:* 0

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I'm drinking the pee water tonight!  Fris, I am going to _find_ you in my dreams!



Ooh, the competition is getting fierce!  :Drama:

----------


## Fris

> I'm drinking the pee water tonight!  Fris, I am going to _find_ you in my dreams!



Great! Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Fris

Was out drinking last night and only got 4 hours of sleep, so no spectacular dreams are in my memory  :tongue2:

----------


## Kman43759

Id like to do this.  But id like to do it with somebody at my level.  I just got back into LD'ing 6 days ago and I dont think Ive had an LD yet... Though I will most likely have one soon, usually when I take a break from LD'ing and come back it usually only takes a week and a half, so im looking for a partner that only gets Maybe 1-3 LD's every 2 weeks

But just a heads up, like I said im just getting back into LD'ing so i may only get 0-1 Ld a week

----------


## ThreeCat

> Was out drinking last night and only got 4 hours of sleep, so no spectacular dreams are in my memory



I drank the water, but Fris did not show up.  I did, however, have an LD which I will add to my DJ a little later.  Obviously I could not find Fris because he was busy getting hammered in WL!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had a non-lucid dream where I was talking to CanisLucidus, Sensei, and an unknown DC about another dreaming project we're working on.
I realised I was dreaming as we spoke.
I've sent Canis the dream, but once again, I can't post it publicly because it contains spoilers for our other project.  :tongue2: 
Although Canis was present when I became lucid, I didn't take him with me on my lucid adventure, so I'm only going to claim a point for the NLD.

*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 9 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 10 (1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

Watch out Canis, I'm right on your tail!  ::D: 
Oh, I just remembered that you said you had a dream recently... was I in it?
My memory is so bad... I get the feeling that you did earn another point.
Make sure you update your score if you did!

----------


## ThreeCat

Found you, Fris  ::D: . I'm in the middle of a move so I will post the details either tonight or tomorrow morning!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work, ThreeCat! I look forward to hearing the details.  ::D:

----------


## lucidmats

Oh man I went camping and I did not remember a single dream  :Bang head: 
First night in my real bed again, tonights gonna be good for sure!
Dreamer, I like your new signature!  :smiley:  
Btw if anybodys looking to adopt and raise somebody, feel free to fill out the adoption sheets  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Hey guys,

In case you were super devastated about missing Double Points week (it's okay, you can admit it  :tongue2: ), here's another chance to rack up some points!

*DOUBLE POINTS FOR THE NEXT SCORE!**

No time limit. Whoever has the next dream in each team can double the points they earn.*

K, go!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Dreamer, I like your new signature!  
> Btw if anybodys looking to adopt and raise somebody, feel free to fill out the adoption sheets



Thank you, Mats!  ::D: 

I joined DV in 2010 (my join date is wrong), just after they had started phasing out the official adoption program. I think I was one of the last members who was lucky enough to be adopted!
The DVA was opened up to replace the adoption program, so that one-on-one support is still available to anyone.

I personally think that having your own special guardian has extra benefits, though. I was motivated to continue being active on DV and keep working at my dream goals because I knew Percy had personally invested in me and was rooting for my success.
What kind of help/support would you want from an adoptive mentor? Maybe you could PM me and tell me what you have in mind.

Good luck tonight - double points are coming your way!
(Unless FryingMan comes in with a sneak attack!)  ::ninja::

----------


## Sensei

Weee! Found a DV group. NyxCC, dreamer, and canis! So some points for me (if the month hasn't expired), and this was definitely before the double points. :/





> I enter a video game. Pretty standard non lucid. The video game is crazy though! It is designed to practice LDing skills. I message dreamer and she tells me that a group of them have already made it there, but they aren't on anymore. She said that she will message me when they all get back and challenges me to find her hideout. I realize that it is a dream and decide to do that anyways. Sounds like fun. It is a pretty standard looking dream world, yellow buildings made of mud in the middle surrounded by three to five story tall buildings. The place is kind of destroyed, probably from all the dreamers. I decide to stay on the ground for a more fun experience and see a huge portion of building that looks... Unbroken. I run and climb to it and see that dreamer has put up a net that looks like a building to keep people from finding it (see through from the inside) it is destroyed like most places, but she has some dream items in it, as well as a couch and tv. I look around for a bit and get a message from dreamer, this time a voice comes over. 
> "We are all coming down, meet us at the entrance." Before I can ask which one, she hangs up. I go to the one that I came in and no one is there. I check gravity and decide to practice some backflips. I land two and have to stop myself in midair from breaking my dream neck for the third. 
> 
> "Where are you?" I hear. 
> "At the entrance." I say. 
> "I can sense you, just go forward and keep the secret base on the right."
> 
> I take off running at normal speed and am not finding them. Maybe a bit of dream control to speed it up. Lying is always easy. _is that a group of people I see in the distance?_ I lie to myself. Then I start seeing them. I run fast enough that they won't see me unless looking. Nyx and canis are talking on the ground with their backs to me. Dreamer is laying on the side of the building (an outside one) with gravity doing what she wants it to. She sees me and smiles. I run in between the talkers and run up a building. I run up 10 feet and spin off and finally slow down enough so that they can see me. I sit down in the air about chair site. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Awesome dream, Sensei! I love playing with gravity in dreams, but I don't do it often enough!

I love that we're finding multiple members in our dreams lately. This collective team that's forming is awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

I know! I don't know if I explained it well enough. Lol. You were laying on the building, which when looking from the ground, you were rightside up. Oh wait! I have an idea. I think ill have time to do something awesome for this dream.  :smiley:  messing with gravity is the best. 

I hope I have some more dreams with the group. It is pretty fun. Wish i could have played that game.

----------


## ThreeCat

Ok, here is the where I found Fris dream:





> *Finding Fris*
> I am trying to lead meditation for my mom and sister.  My mom criticizes me for laying out the cushions incorrectly.  I have already had to interrupt my own meditation to help them, so I am not pleased.  My sister is taking a very long time to get here!  I finally say f*** this and get into my car and drive off.
> 
> I am driving through my hometown, and suddenly appear in the city where I live.  I am driving through a college campus.  I know I need to get to work soon, but realize I did not tell my wife where I was going.  I reach for the phone to call her, but realize I have my old phone from college, and that I will not be able to contact her on this.  I also realize I've brought my cat along by mistake, and that when I open the car door she will probably get out, and not be able to defend herself.  I am starting to get stressed out by current events!
> 
> I find myself now walking in a mall that also happens to be a college campus, and it occurs to me that I might be dreaming.  I do a nose pinch and can breathe.  Lucid.  I pause for a moment to just breathe and look around.  Everything becomes strikingly vivid.  I try to remember my tasks.  At first, nothing comes, but then . . . _Find Fris!_  I set off.  I am very happy to have remembered the goal!  I try to call Fris on my old phone, but this does not work.  The phone only has one large green button in the center, and when I press this, I hear a voice come out, but for whatever reason (can't remember now) I am not satisfied with what I hear.  I think I toss the phone away.
> 
> I begin running around calling out, "Where's Fris?  Where's Fris?"  A DC stops me and says he's found him.  He points to a storefront ad for cigarettes.  The add has a silhouette of a cartoon character on the front.  I tell the DC that this is not good enough and continue my search.  Different DCs stop me, either with rumors or reports, or just false information.  As I am making my way down the thoroughfare, I notice an _extremely_ beautiful DC -- maybe the most beautiful woman I've ever seen -- walking past me.  I _almost_ lost the objective and run after her, but then wrench my eyes away and continue on.  Other male DCs were looking at her as well!
> 
> A friend from WL finally stops me as I am ascending some stairs and points me in another direction.  "I just saw Fris over there, but watch out, because there is a crowd."  I'm like, "Wtf, a crowd?"  I run over to this spot and have to shove some DCs out of the way to get to the inner circle.  Fris is sitting on a brick bench.  He is a rapper, and all of the people are his fans.  I ask him if he is really Fris, and he says, "Yeah, yeah."  I wonder if I have to do anything else to meet the task.  I ask Fris for his autograph (I mean, he is a famous rapper, right?).  Fris agrees and is signing my paper when he sees my ring.  He asks me if I am a mason.  I say yes, I am.  We talk about Freemasonry!  Fris has all of these interesting skull rings on.  He then asks me if he can hold my ring.  I say certainly.  He tries to work the ring off of my finger, but he is going so slowly.  "Just pull it off," I say, "You're being too gentle."  He finally gets it off and is examining it.  By this time the crowd has dispersed (they walk away as we are talking).  He takes out a lock-smithing tool kit and begins fiddling with my ring.  I realize that he is trying to resize the ring to his own finger!  I get kind of pissed about this, but then remember I am dreaming and that he can't do anything to my ring.  I just shrug and watch.  He is very meticulous.  I then contemplate whether or not I've removed my ring in WL, and seem to feel my WL hand holding my ring.  At this point the dream destabilizes and I wake up.



Just curious -- would this count as bonus TotM?  I _did_ have a lot of fun finding Fris, and I enjoyed our chat before he tried to jack my ring!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Ok, here is the where I found Fris dream:
> 
> Just curious -- would this count as bonus TotM?  I _did_ have a lot of fun finding Fris, and I enjoyed our chat before he tried to jack my ring!



Haha, that's hilarious! I love this dream!

I'd say it would count for TotM - just post it in the thread and I'm sure some wings will come your way.  :smiley: 

Good work finding Fris! I can't believe you even managed to resist the temptation of chasing after the most beautiful woman you've ever seen - I like your determination!  ::D: 

Keep it up, you guys are a great team!

----------


## Fris

Wow! Good job sir! That's too awesome that you wanted to find me more than running off with the most beautiful woman you've seen! Love it  ::D: 

Time for me to step up my game and get them LDs  ::tongue::

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> Id like to do this.  But id like to do it with somebody at my level.  I just got back into LD'ing 6 days ago and I dont think Ive had an LD yet... Though I will most likely have one soon, usually when I take a break from LD'ing and come back it usually only takes a week and a half, so im looking for a partner that only gets Maybe 1-3 LD's every 2 weeks
> 
> But just a heads up, like I said im just getting back into LD'ing so i may only get 0-1 Ld a week



Well I'm at about 1-2LD's a week and rising, it'd be cool to partner up if you're willing  ::D:  So many dream goals to get done!

----------


## lucidmats

> What kind of help/support would you want from an adoptive mentor? Maybe you could PM me and tell me what you have in mind.



Will do  :smiley: 





> Good luck tonight - double points are coming your way!
> (Unless FryingMan comes in with a sneak attack!)



No lucids tonight :/, but I dreamed about some DV member. Since I am going to Australia for a year in 2015/16 and spent the last weekend surfing I think I mixed those two together. I was in Sidney Harbour on the water and someone came up to me on his board and told me about some secret waves under the bridge and that only DV members are supposed to know about them. Damn things like this usually get me lucid!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Will do 
> 
> No lucids tonight :/, but I dreamed about some DV member. Since I am going to Australia for a year in 2015/16 and spent the last weekend surfing I think I mixed those two together. I was in Sidney Harbour on the water and someone came up to me on his board and told me about some secret waves under the bridge and that only DV members are supposed to know about them. Damn things like this usually get me lucid!



Make sure you come visit me in Australia!  ::D: 

Good luck with your dreams tonight!

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had a DEILD chain the other night where I encountered Dreamer in a non-lucid portion of the dream!





> I log onto DV and see that Dreamer has left a series of comments on one of my DJ entries. Rather than text, these comments are a series of giant images that are larger than my screen, so I have to scroll around to see the entire picture. The first is one of Dreamer standing with one foot on a balcony railing, looking back at the camera and grinning. Shes holding her other foot over her head almost straight up in the air like some kind of crazy ballet move.
> 
> The next few pictures show different angles of a similar scene from a Japanese manga and I see that shes just creating some favorite piece of a manga she likes. I think that this looks dangerous but I chuckle at her cleverness.



Full dream: The Singing Robot - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Oh!  And in addition to that, a couple days ago I had another mention of Dreamer that was pretty hilarious but I don't think counts as a point.


*Spoiler* for _Funny but no points_: 



I'm standing in the back of a meeting room watching a PowerPoint presentation being given by some stuffed shirt in the federal government.  It's a pretty formal presentation so even though I'm a little bored I act like I'm paying attention.

At some point during the presentation, an artsy-looking, colorful slide full of antiwar bullet points pops up and the stuffed shirt looks all flustered.  I start laughing because I know that Dreamer somehow inserted this into the presentation.  For some reason the presenter has no choice but to read all of the bullet points in full and he looks super uncomfortable while he does this.  Many of the attendees look confused and irritated.  I make a mental note to describe this delightfully awkward moment to Dreamer later.





*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 9 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 11 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

All of your dreams are so amazing Canis, I love them!
That sneaky anti-war presentation is totally something I would do! Your unconscious mind has my personality pinned!  ::D: 

I have a non-lucid dream to add for double points later, I just need to write it up...
I'm going to have a nap first, so I'll be seeing you soon!  :Nod yes: 





> Well I'm at about 1-2LD's a week and rising, it'd be cool to partner up if you're willing  So many dream goals to get done!



Welcome to the comp, Merlin!
We'll wait for Kman to return and you guys can begin! :pillowfight:

----------


## Kman43759

Merlin, Ill do it with you starting tonight okay?

----------


## FryingMan

Just not getting anything close.    I did dream about (someone was talking about) a girl with purple hair, though  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Your DC has been rather evasive, Sensei. Tried to summon you yesterday but to no avail. 

Got a short non-ld where you explained you have no TV and I was wondering how you play console games.  :smiley:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> Merlin, Ill do it with you starting tonight okay?



Awesome! I'll be on the look out for ya in my dreams  ::-P:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Just not getting anything close.    I did dream about (someone was talking about) a girl with purple hair, though



Ha, that's awesome! Nice incubation!  ::D: 

Great work everyone, I'll updates scores later (and I'll move your start date forward, Kman & Merlin.)

I have a Canis lucid to post later for 3 points.  :smiley:

----------


## lucidmats

Oh yessss, had 5 lucids last night!
Kinda found FryingMan, I hope this one counts since I didnt know for sure if it was him.. 

*FryingMan's silky hand*

Good luck everyone!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Oh yessss, had 5 lucids last night!
> Kinda found FryingMan, I hope this one counts since I didnt know for sure if it was him.. 
> 
> *FryingMan's silky hand*
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Wow, 5 lucids!? You are on FIRE Mats, wow!!

I'd say that counts as a successful summon. Nice work using the reach behind technique!
You get huge points for that one: 3 for a lucid summon + 1 for first, x2 for the double points bonus... so 8 points total!
I'll update your score later, congrats!  ::goodjob::

----------


## lucidmats

> Wow, 5 lucids!? You are on FIRE Mats, wow!!
> 
> I'd say that counts as a successful summon. Nice work using the reach behind technique!
> You get huge points for that one: 3 for a lucid summon + 1 for first, x2 for the double points bonus... so 8 points total!
> I'll update your score later, congrats!



Awesome!  :boogie: 

Thank you  :smiley:  Hope I can do it again tonight to finally get those wings  ::fly::

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Haha great, you'll certainly win since I'm still mighty dry LD-wise and I just don't seem to see DV people in dreams very much.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> ^^ Haha great, you'll certainly win since I'm still mighty dry LD-wise and I just don't seem to see DV people in dreams very much.



Your time will come, FryingMan - stay positive!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had a lucid dream where Dreamer narrated the non-lucid portion.  (A journey by boat around Australia!)  Quite a cool dream!  Just wish I'd still had my lucidity intact when she showed up.





> *Dreamer* starts narrating: Parts of Australia are dirty, polluted, and not as nice as you might think. As she says this, I notice oily water lapping against the side of the boat.
> 
> I set sail away from the city, staying close to the shoreline, *Dreamer* narrating here and there. The water is clear and beautiful now. *Dreamer* says that Im trying to find my way to the islands of the Hawthorne Formation but I dont know my way there. The sea is calm and I feel peaceful and relaxed. Eventually my boat lands on a sandy beach where Noah Bennet from _Heroes_ is working at a carpentry table. I think hes my dad and that hes counting on me making this journey to the Hawthorne Formation to get help for my mom and sister.



Full dream: The Australian Odyssey - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 9 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 11 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

----------


## FryingMan

> Your time will come, FryingMan - stay positive!



Woot, right you were, had only my 2nd double LD night last night, where 1st was epic, and 2nd was a victory for 1) getting back to sleep late in the sleep cycles after being stimulated from recalling and recording the first LD, 2) parlaying what was probably a waking moment into a full blown LD for a while, a real stabilization workout.   No lucidmats, though, spent #1 on  ::hump::

----------


## Fris

Had 2 lucids last night, 1 including ThreeCat and the other including trying to find him :p
Will update with the full dreams soon, right now I'm on vacation and don't have much Internet.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Had 2 lucids last night, 1 including ThreeCat and the other including trying to find him :p
> Will update with the full dreams soon, right now I'm on vacation and don't have much Internet.



Nice work, Fris! Looking forward to it!

Canis and I both have a backlog of updates to make here soon...

----------


## CanisLucidus

Updates!  First, I had a successful Dreamer summon the night before last.  All this practice has made it easier and easier to transform random DCs into Dreamer whenever I remember to do it.  I always seem to start with the hair!  I hope I'm not becoming completely hair-dependent, ha ha...





> I spend a couple seconds enjoying the wind, the speed, and the outdoors, but now its time to get down to business. I intend to summon *Dreamer*, so I look to my left to see if I have any DCs to work with. Theres a woman seated to my left, looking away from me out over the water as we race along. She has long, blonde, somewhat sun-damaged hair.
> 
> Hey look, youre becoming *Dreamer*, I say, stroking my fingers through her hair and leaving purple streaks where I touch. After two or three strokes, her hair is completely purple-ified and when she turns to face me, its *Dreamer*! Youre here! I say.
> 
> Shes wearing a huge smile and vaguely seems to be trying to talk, but seems somehow tired and unable to speak clearly. I wonder if she needs more time, so I turn to the right and think about doing a couple of dream control tasks before doing anything further with her.



Full dream: Speedboat - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I also did a partial Dreamerl summon/transformation that I woke up too soon to see completed.  (I'm not awarding myself points for this one, but it was _close_)





> In the neighbors yard I find a woman in her late 40s standing around as 4 small dogs scamper happily at her feet. She nods a casual greeting. I remember my goal of summoning *Dreamer*, so I say to the woman, Ahh, youre *Dreamer*. She seems confused at first, but even as I watch I see her becoming friendlier, younger and more familiar. Shes starting to look like *Dreamer*, but the transformations not complete.
> 
> I will be soon, she says, smiling. I smile back and we walk through the yard together. I drape an arm over her shoulder as I explain (to her and to myself) the plans for this dream. I lose the dream, though, and wake up.



Full dream: Final Heart - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 9 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 14 (1 LD, 1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

----------


## Fris

So here is the dream involving ThreeCat  :;-): 
Getting a look at ThreeCat - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Probably some writing errors, since I used Google Translate and didn't mind going over it very detailed  :Cheeky: 
As I said, I had another lucid one the same night, but I woke up fast because I couldn't speak.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had a podcasting-themed dream that featured both Dreamer and OpheliaBlue!   ::D: 





> Im on a Skype call with Dreamer and OpheliaBlue, talking about lucid dreaming.  The conversation is covering a lot of great topics and we say how we should have been recording this whole thing as a podcast.  I think its a shame that we missed the opportunity..
> 
> Now suddenly the call transforms into a podcast.  Im really pleased that the whole thing is going to get recorded after all.  Dreamer and Ophelia go off down a really interesting side tangent, something to do with dream control.  Its awesome content and I think, _damn, they are good at this._



I think this contest's a lot closer than it looks, assuming this lead is even real.  I know Dreamer's got a few she hasn't listed here, so I may even be behind!


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 9 (1 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 15 (1 LD, 2 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

----------


## Dark_Merlin

So not much luck for me lately, haven't had a lucid in a couple of weeks, and no members of DV in my dreams either! I'm persistant though, I'm falling asleep to my mantras and my non-lucids have been vivid and exciting. Perhaps tonight is the night!  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, I got really behind with these updates!
Here are the dreams I've had since my last post:

*22nd July: NLD (double points) = 2 points*
DJ Entry: Dancing Diva

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I decided to push myself the furthest out of my comfort zone I can imagine, and record a video of myself dancing for *CanisLucidus*. I am extremely uncomfortable about dancing, even in front of my closest friends and family, so it was a big display of trust to do this.
I wanted the video to be completely raw, so I turned on some music and just moved my body in whatever crazy ways felt right in the moment. I directed all my energy into this dance, and my limbs were flailing everywhere and I'm sure I looked completely ridiculous.
I was wearing really daggy clothes too, and was conscious of the fact that I was jumping around without a bra on. I tried not to think about those things, and thought it probably added to the raw nature of the video, which was my intention.
I recorded myself dancing for about 4 minutes.

I got distracted from the video in the middle of this dream, but I can't remember what happened.

Later, I met up in person with Canis. He knew about the dancing video, but he was yet to see it. I was getting cold feet and considering not showing him the video after all, especially because it would be extra embarrassing to have to face him in person after he watched it.
I had a false memory that Canis and I had been sending each other videos for a while now. Canis told me he was making a compilation of these that he intended to broadcast on a huge screen at a film festival, with the story of our budding friendship as a motivational piece. I was comfortable with him sharing the other videos, but I was worried that he would include the dancing video if I gave it to him now.
I realised that Canis might already have access to the video on Dropbox, and I wasn't sure if we were on the same page about him not sharing it on the big screen for a full audience.  :Oh noes:  I considered quickly deleting the Dropbox link so he couldn't access it...

Canis had cottoned onto my discomfort and started grinning and giggling. He was being very cheeky and teasing me about his plans to broadcast this embarrassing dance video for all to see.
He looked at me and said, _"Aw, come on! Some people might really like it!"_
I was squealing by this point and begging him not to share the video.
Canis had now morphed into Barney Stinson from How I Met Your Mother, and was wearing big Aviator sunglasses. He lowered his shades and repeated his previous line, placing different emphasis on the words:
 :Shades wink:  _"Some people might really enjoy watching this video..."_
I realised that he was trying to tell me that he was actually watching the video right then as we spoke - it was playing inside his sunglasses!
I was sooo embarrassed! I definitely did not want to be present during the viewing!

The mood through the whole dream was very fun and playful; I was laughing a lot and was never actually stressed, despite my extreme embarrassment.
I was even considering rolling with it, if it turned out that he wasn't bluffing about broadcasting my video. I thought it might actually help me to overcome my fear of dancing in public, since anything I did from that moment forward couldn't possibly be as embarrassing as what had already happened on this day.  :tongue2: 
It turned out that Canis was just teasing and never intended to share my video, but I was still embarrassed about facing up to him after he'd watched me dancing in his Aviator movie theatre!  :Peek: 
 :Rock out: 



*24th July: LD = 3 points:*
DJ Entry: Naked at the Playground

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Once I felt the dream was stable, I started descending and landed in a playground.
I decided the next DC I saw was going to be Canis. I walked up to a guy and planted a big kiss on him without looking too much at his appearance, for Hukif's lucid dare to kiss a DV member.
I looked at this face now and he was morphing into Canis, and within a few seconds he became fully Canis-like, in both appearance and energy. He had a bit of a curious look on his face.
_"That was for Hukif's dare, if you were wondering..."_ I quickly explained.
He didn't looked phased by it and seemed keen to lead me somewhere. He grabbed my hand and began striding through the playground. I thought this was interesting because he's not usually so assertive. I'm not sure if he had a destination in mind, but the walk helped to ground me in the dream.

I started thinking about other goals. I could summon Sensei for his dare to fight him, but I wanted to wait for another dream.
I remembered the tasks of the month.
Travelling to an alien planet sounded fun...
Riding an elevator is something I've never done in a dream before...
But then I remembered Basic Task i: Get naked in public (in front of at least 1 DC). Report the reaction. I knew this was the one I'd been looking forward to!
I looked around and saw that there were a lot more people than I realised - parents and kids just playing at the playground. I thought this was perfect, because there were so many angles of discomfort I needed to overcome.
I let go of Canis' hand and walked a little further away. I was wearing winter clothes. I pulled my arms inside my sleeves and struggled a bit - the sleeves were tighter than they should have been. I was also a little wary of pulling my top over my head, in case I lost my vision again. But I tried to do it as quickly as possible and my vision wasn't affected.
I looked around and everyone was still occupied in the playground and hadn't noticed yet. Canis had wandered off too, but I was keeping an eye on him on the other side of the playground.
I was still wearing a bra, so I started unclipping it. One of the clasps was stuck, but I made sure not to get distracted trying to fix it. I just slid it down to my waist instead.
I heard a giggle behind me and turned around to see two young girls. They were pointing at me and laughing.
I turned back around and continued with the task of removing my pants. As I pulled them down, I was horrified to realise that it was 'that time of the month' and there was a sanitary pad stuck to my undies.  ::makeitstop::  This almost psyched me out, but I tried to ignore the embarrassment and got on with the task at hand. I had a bit of trouble fully removing my pants because they got stuck near the bottom of my leg, but I shook them off. I'd pulled the bra down with my pants too, and checked to make sure I was completely naked. No socks or shoes, and a pretty accurate representation of my naked body.
I looked around, and now ALL the DCs had noticed. Everyone was staring at me with interest.
I did a proud pose and then wiggled my body around a bit for show.

Canis came over at this point and grabbed my hand again. I considered putting my clothes back on, but I realised it didn't matter in a dream.
Canis and I strode confidently away from the playground. I started skipping a little, enjoying the light feeling of being naked.
I thought about what task we should do next... Elevator or planet?

I chose Advanced Task i - Enter a building and take the elevator. Describe where it takes you, how it behaves, etc.
I hoped that an elevator would form around us if we started free falling. The ground opened up around us and we started floating down, but before an elevator formed, I saw a big sign in the middle of the air. We flew towards it and I saw it read 'Red Planet.'
I remembered seeing the title of INeverWakeUp's DJ entry about the blue planet (I haven't read the entry yet, I wanted to see what my own mind would come up with for the planet task) and thought it would be interesting to explore the mirror planet for Advanced Task ii - Travel to another planet and report what it is like.
I looked over at Canis as we flew, and when I looked back at the sign, I saw it now said 'Red Death' and it quickly changed again to 'Red Deant' by the time we reached it. The individual letters of the name were coming from the ground, and they were illuminated, kind of like the sign for Moron Mountain Space Jam.
The sign was coming from a small chunk of land floating in the sky, but we flew straight through the letters and missed stopping on the floating island... It was smaller than I was expecting. I thought the whole planet would be attached, but maybe it was just directions? We started flying back to make sure, and saw there were now 3 floating signs at different distances from us. They all had different words, but I can't remember what they were.
I thought there might be a portal to Red Planet near the sign, so we flew towards it once more.
I was fading from the dream by this point so I didn't get to visit the planet.



*29th July: LD = 3 points*
I can't post this one yet because it contains spoilers for the project we're working on. I've sent it to Canis for proof.  :smiley: 
Here's the placeholder DJ anyway:
DJ Entry: Can't Post Spoilers


*30th July: NLD = 1 point*
DJ Entry: Jumping Pillow

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



• I was at my grandparents' old house with *CanisLucidus*.
There was a big pile of leaves, and I found a bunch of my old shoes buried there.
Canis was asking about my old blog. I said I used to have several blogs for different types of writing (false memory) and I was telling him about each of them. There was one that I couldn't remember the password for, so I could no longer access it.
Instead of a computer, I was expecting the blogs to show up on the brush fence for Canis to view.



*1st August: LD + NLD = 4 points*
DJ Entry: Wet Footprints

*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 



This dream was semi-lucid... I was aware that I was dreaming, but I was still going along with the dream content/logic, and didn't have a moment where I 'gained awareness' and took control:
• I was in America with *CanisLucidus*. He was driving me somewhere, and his wife and son were on their way in a separate car, a while behind us. After every few buildings we passed, there were empty blocks on the side of the road, each full of bright green grass like AstroTurf.
We stopped at one of these blocks and got out of the car. This wasn't our final destination, but Canis wanted to show me something on the way. We approached a building that looked like an old, empty warehouse. We walked in the front door, and I was surprised that it was actually a really nice looking home on the inside. There was an entrance hall that reminded me of the ballroom in Beauty and the Beast.
We walked up a staircase as Canis told me about the house. It was some kind of holiday home that his extended family owned.
There was a set of drawers upstairs that Canis opened and started rummaging through. He wanted to show me something, but I can't remember what it was (see following dream for one possibility.) At one point, he held up something that looked like a cork board. It had a list on it, or maybe a display of some sort. I wondered if Canis and I were having the same dream right now, and why he would want to show me that.
We had a fun conversation about Australian vs. American words.
We had only intended to stop at this house briefly, and we knew we were getting side tracked and wouldn't have much alone time left. The thought of 'alone time' made me question what we were actually doing here. I wasn't 100% clear on Canis' intentions... I tried to broach that subject without making it sound weird, but his vague answer didn't help. He had a cheeky smile on his face, but I thought he was probably just up to his usual antics.

He led me back downstairs and out the door. I wanted to take my phone with me for some reason... I think I wanted to make sure that I could record this dream when it ended.  ::imslow::  I was now wearing SleepPhones that were plugged into my iPhone. I looked at the screen and saw that I only had 1% battery remaining. I asked Canis if it was okay for me to duck back inside for a few minutes to charge it. He said sure, the charger was upstairs, and he'd come in with me so we could hang out while we waited. I looked back at the iPhone and saw that it now said 15%, but it quickly changed to 5%.
I felt like my shoes had mud on them, so I rubbed them vigorously on the welcome mat before entering the house. I saw that there was actually an older brown doormat there too, and I wondered if I should have used that instead, because the one I was using was more like a bathmat - bright colours, mostly blue, with some nice patterns on soft fabric. We walked inside and I noticed that my shoes were still leaving wet footprints, so I tried to tiptoe toward the stairs. Canis laughed and said it didn't matter, we'd fix it later. I remembered his wife was on her way, but I wasn't sure whether she'd be meeting us at this house or the next. I didn't know how fussy she'd be about messy floors, but I wanted to make sure we left the place clean.

False awakening:
• I was on Skype talking to *CanisLucidus* about the dream I just had. He said he had a dream where we found some dinosaurs in the pyramids. I was really excited to hear him mention dinosaurs, because I remembered (not sure if this is a true or false memory) that he was talking about dinosaurs in my previous dream, when he was rummaging through the drawers. I thought that dinosaurs were too obscure to be a coincidence, so I was excited about this irrefutable sync. Canis' dinosaur dream was non-lucid though, and I wondered if that's why we didn't recognise each other as being present when we were dreaming.



*2nd August: LD = 3 points*
I feel a bit cheap claiming points for this one because I couldn't fully recall it, but I also had another LD with Canis later in the night which I'm not claiming points for, because there's a small chance it was a false memory from an FA where I recalled my previous dreams.
DJ Entry: Mind State Experiment

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was talking to *CanisLucidus* and *Alysendra* about lucidity and dream control. I knew I was dreaming at the time, so I thought we could do some experiments in real-time. We were testing how much different states of mind and thinking patterns impacted my level of dream control.
I don't remember what powers we were testing because I woke into a false awakening and had several non-lucid dreams before waking up.



There were also lots of fragments in between involving CanisLucidus, but I'm only going to count the full dreams I recall.  :smiley: 


*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 25 (4 LD, 3 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 2 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 15 (1 LD, 2 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

----------


## CanisLucidus

Huge update!  The DV competition was sucking up all of my energy so I didn't swing by here to give a proper update.  So here is a *giant* update!  This is the most motivating thing I'm involved in, so I'll try to do a better job of keeping it up to date from now on so I don't have to lay down these mega-posts!

Okay, I think that this should cover everything!  There were some seriously fun dreams in here.  (I've spoilerified the extra long ones)

*August 3, 2014 - 2 NLDs*




> I’m having a voice call with *Dreamer* on Skype.  We’re laughing and doing these escalating threats about the crazy stuff we’re going to lucid dare one another to do.  Somehow there’s mentally shared imagery we can both see that fits with the conversation.
> 
> As the dares escalate, at one point I claim that I’m going to dare *Dreamer* to “pop a squat”.  (Meaning to pee somewhere non-ideal, probably outside in a bush somewhere.)  I change the visual imagery to a picture of a charred, blackened bush.    We both start laughing really hard.







> This is transcribed from a chat description
> 
> I dreamed that I was you *(Dreamer)* and surfing around on DreamViews on a PC with a really skinny monitor
> I thought oh hey, maybe I'm on here because I'm dreaming
> "I" or you or whoever this was wanted to stabilize so I started looking up stabilization tips.  Most of the text was pretty stable, which surprised me.  Some stuff would swirl around but mostly it was readable.  The posts links were weird and you could drag then to the left and right of the screen to visit them.
> Eventually the screen because a little brighter and less distinct so I wound up waking
> And of course at this point realized I wasn't actually you, ha ha



*August 5, 2014*





> I’m watching *Dreamer* use a pen to write something on a piece of paper.  It’s some kind of important note about a project.  “See why I’m glad you got that little set of pens for me?” she says.
> 
> I think she’s speaking to *Sensei*.  I think, _Hey!  How do I get pens?_



*August 6, 2014*


*Spoiler* for _Faaaaaake_: 



This is transcribed from a chat session:

CL: We were working on a new title that was a MMO of some kind and there was a vivid view of the opening scene where all the characters crowd into the world entrance and ride down an escalator, anticipating being let out into the wider world
CL: We'd been doing all this research into how to make our players feel really at home in the game and excited to get started and apparently had this whole plan designed around subliminal sounds
CL: You were actually working for us as our sound engineer!  So you and I were sitting next to each other at a long table in front of a screen showing this beginning scene.  We both had headphones on.

So in our research we'd concluded that people felt best going into the game if behind the music at "20% volume" you mix in recordings of women enjoying the big O  ::smitten:: 
CL: So we were listening to these potential sound clips being played through headphones.  On the first one we turned toward each other and went, "Faaaake!"  lol
Dreamer: This is so freaking funny  :tongue2: 
CL: Second one: "Faaaaake"  You said something about how these must have been pulled out of a bad porno.  Third one got a  ::goodjob2::  tho, ha ha
CL: That was where it ended




*August 7, 2014*


*Spoiler* for _Dreamer's Table_: 



This is transcribed from a chat session:

Okay, this one started off as I was exploring this cool fantasy RPG-ish realm that I somehow knew was hosted inside of your lucid dream
CL: There was one brief outdoor scene where I got a quick look at a couple of characters.  Some warrior type guy with a mustache.  Didn't spend much time there but the outside looked really nice.
CL: Your brain pumps out good graphics, kudos
CL: Then it switched to another part of the dream where it was a 4-lane MOBA style game (a style I'm not that well-versed in) which I played for a while, just sort of improvising and testing it out.
CL: Then my perspective backed up and I realized that I'm actually reading your Dream Journal entry on DV and imagining all of this cool stuff that I'm reading.
CL: So I keep reading/visualizing.  I can sometimes see the text and most of the time I see visuals.
CL: There's a huge table labeled "My Power", and it represents your dreamscape.  It's divided into these different realms that are labeled with a simple piece of paper that has a big label printed on it, a lot like the "My Power" lable at the front of the table itself.
CL: I'm panning around and at some point see you beginning the LD.  (I don't know why you were beginning it again, maybe I started over reading!)
CL: And you were breathing in and out for a long time through a nose plug, me thinking "Nice!!"
CL: Then you go off exploring in this ultra stable dream, walking through whatever environments you want.
CL: I notice that there's a big chunk of the landscape that's a forest and I think that's an area where I'll be found.  I eagerly skip ahead in the dream (bad, I know, I was going to come back to the other stuff, ha ha)
CL: Then you summoned me and we talked a little bit.  You said something like "Hey, this is the first time I've summoned you as dream guide!"
CL: You described me as handsome and I am embarrassed to say I beamed with pride, ha ha.  There was more exploration after this and something about PercyLucid or a realm of his...?  Things started skipping around a bit.  At some point I got back to the text and then something seemed off to me, and the dream ended.




*August 9th, 2014 - 4 NLDs*

Four non-lucids: Bold Talk (Plus NLD Series) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Including the "Magical Fox" NLD, one of my all-time favorites.   ::chuckle:: 

*August 10th, 2014*





> I'm watching two genetically engineered men get ready to have a mixed martial arts fight in a bathroom.  They're both big, hulking brutes and before the fight there's lots of conversation about how they were created by recombining the DNA of other fighters through lots of trial and error.  One is a squat, hulking blonde giant and the other is a taller, thinner, but still freakishly large man, a black guy wearing orange pants and no shirt.
> 
> These two guys fight, and it's a rough, ugly close battle where they grapple and smash one another into toilet stalls.  Finally the black guy smashes the blonde guy's head into a urinal.  The urinal cracks in half and the blonde giant slumps to the floor unconscious.  The half dozen or so people standing around start chatting about the melee.
> 
> Dreamer is standing here now, looking slightly disturbed by all of this.  She says, "Fortunately, I’ve never had to memorize every combination of <brute / animal> out there."  I take this to mean that she thinks that people spend way too much time thinking about and talking about this gene-mixing combat sport.



*August 11th, 2014*





> Chat transcript describing a big film project that Dreamer was working on
> 
> CL: It was a business and had a lot if employees, maybe as many as a hundred
> CL: And we all spent the day outside with video equipment making these amazing films
> CL: The one I was either working on or observing was a light painted waterfall
> CL: Everyone was dressed like it was a big swimming party too
> CL: We had to produce 1000 films and you insisted that they be accessible enough for a grandma to grasp




*Dreamer*
vs
*CanisLucidus*

Start date: July 13th, 2014.

Current Score:

*Dreamer: 25 (4 LD, 3 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 2 bonus NLD)

CanisLucidus: 26 (1 LD, 13 NLD, 1 bonus LD, 1 bonus NLD, bonus first!)*

----------


## FryingMan

Nothing for me, I'm just not getting lucid enough recently, so when I do I'm not thinking far beyond caveman stuff, and rarely have DV non-lucids.

Except this one, in the competition, featuring fogelbise and StephL (and "Golden Lion?")

00:00 Saturday 2014-08-09 Sensei Competition #1, night #13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Fris

I have pretty much given up on this challenge, but I'm keeping my LD frequency which has improved lately. Soo, you won't see me in this thread any more I guess  :smiley:  Just wanted to tell you.

----------


## ThreeCat

@Fris:  No biggie  :smiley: . I'm glad I got to find you once.  Also glad your frequency has increased!  You should star completing tasks of the month  :smiley:

----------

